# Things to say in a forum rumble!



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

If you didn't want to hear different opinions, you shouldn't have asked the question!


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

Hear that? It's the sound of you not shutting the fuck up.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 1, 2006)

When I want to know your opinion I'll give it to you!


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

It's the internet, people! RELAX!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

Why hasn't someone closed this thread?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 1, 2006)

Typical.

..


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh..wait..not THIS thread...'this' thread...


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

You and your group are just like the Nazis!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 1, 2006)

you conservatives (or liberals) are always __________


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 1, 2006)

Time for dogs in hats!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm just saying what the rest of you are all too scared to.


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not the only one who thinks it; I got TONS of rep for what I said!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

Everyone is entitled to my opinion!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not wearing any pants. Film at eleven.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 1, 2006)

I expected better of you. You'd think I'd have learned by now.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> It's the internet, people! RELAX!


sound advice, administered by foxy people. 
:kiss2:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

*Son of Jor-El kneel before Zod!!*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

GUYS! i dropped my glasses!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't you get tired of always being right?

No, just you always being wrong.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

whoever's hand that is on my preview button owes me $20 and a ride home.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not wearing any pants. Film at eleven.



I need to find out if this one works in real life.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

Why John, you old stick in the mud. I've been listening to that horse shit of yours for months, and you can take that crap and blow it out your ass. And for good measure, sit on THIS, John.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll take care of YOU when I finally get outta prison!


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

Conrad foots the bill...you don't have a _right_ to say anything!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

May the great and glorious Shatner smite you with his holy wrath!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm putting you on 'ignore'.


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

I should have expected that from you, Free.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

Biased! Your source is biased! Do not pass Go! Do not collect $200!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 1, 2006)

Am I the only person on this board who gets off on eating feces and refried beans mixed together?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

take it to the refried beans and feces board, muckraker.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Am I the only person on this board who gets off on eating feces and refried beans mixed together?



I hope so...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm telling Mom! MOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

Listen up you villains! I wanna eat my meatloaf. If you don't get out of here, then by the power invested in me, I now pronounce you man and wife!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Listen up you villains! I wanna eat my meatloaf. If you don't get out of here, then by the power invested in me, I now pronounce you man and wife!



That's just fuckin' cold, dude.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 1, 2006)

I am a grand and insidious man. 

Futility and insolence abound at my feet!

GLORY IN MY SIGHTS!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 1, 2006)

*sobbing mightily* Can't we all just be nice and get alooooong???


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

Smurfs don't lay eggs! I won't tell you this again! Papa Smurf has a fucking beard! They're mammals!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> That's just fuckin' cold, dude.



You may now kiss the bride!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You may now kiss the bride!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

It's not a toy. It makes real cupcakes, with a 40 watt bulb, and there's icing packets. But the secret ingredient is love. Damn it!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 1, 2006)

"You're the retarded offspring of five monkeys having butt sex with a fishsquirrel. Congratulations."

I stole that from South Park.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 1, 2006)

From our splendid comrades at Cheese.com

» Tibet «

This cheese comes from Tibet and is made of yak's milk similar to that of sheep. This is used for making butter while the whey makes fermented milk and small cheeses. These are moulded, pressed and wind-and sun-dried. They have a strong taste.

Country:
Tibet

Milk:
yak milk

Texture:
semi-hard


Kind of reminds me of YOUR FACE!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 2, 2006)

Decepticons, ATTACK!!!


----------



## ripley (Nov 2, 2006)

..........


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *sobbing mightily* Can't we all just be nice and get alooooong???



*OMG! Holy shit!! She's alive!!!*


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> *OMG! Holy shit!! She's alive!!!*



Alive and insomnia-plagued, no less.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, for crying out loud, people! GET A LIFE!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 2, 2006)

With all due respect, you people are morons.


----------



## Jane (Nov 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> With all due respect, you people are morons.


IMHO blah blah blah


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 2, 2006)

I can tell when I am not wanted, I am leaving!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

Just my $.02


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have time for this!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

...and this will be my LAST post on the matter


----------



## saucywench (Nov 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> With all due respect, you people are morons.


Or mormons. And utterly shelfish.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 2, 2006)

More like, utterly shellfish.


I concur.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2006)

I come here and post only for my own entertainment. I'm a MENSA member, after all, and could care less what you people think or say. I find it amusing that my posts infuriate you.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I can tell when I am not wanted, I am leaving!



Perfect, except you left out "forever". I'm leaving.... _forever_!


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting, Mr. Santa. Which gargantuan ball of burning gas ARE you?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2006)

I think that <insert incredibly offensive statement here>. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't care at all about this issue that I'm making such a big deal about. 

In fact to prove how little I care about it I'm changing my user title to reflect just what a non-issue it is for me. Most of you are spineless ninnies and I will soon leave here and never be back.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2006)

Did you even read my post? How old are you?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

_(really awful things about you)_

Have a nice day


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2006)

If Conrad wants me to leave, I'll leave.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2006)

Just because I have my own pigheaded, moronic viewpoint and keep posting it over and over doesn't mean you women have to be a bunch of bitches about it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

((((OMG SANTACLEAR))))

And with that, I'm DONE!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Can I hijack yet?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

I want off this rediculous forum! 

I am a woman of DEEP PASSIONS


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's RICH coming form someone who posts under an alias.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I want off this rediculous forum!
> 
> I am a woman of DEEP PASSIONS



FUCK!

Beat me by 14 minutes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

No really, IM DONE!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2006)

You know what? Instead of being here, arguing with you idiots, I could be having a perfectly good orgasm.

Fuck this, I'm gonna go masturbate.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2006)

Smells like dead horse to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## ActionPif (Nov 2, 2006)

Love me tender,
Love me sweet,
Never let me go.
You have made my life complete,
And I love you so.

Love me tender,
Love me true,
All my dreams fulfilled.
For my darlin I love you,
And I always will.

Love me tender,
Love me long,
Take me to your heart.
For its there that I belong,
And well never part.

Love me tender,
Love me dear,
Tell me you are mine.
Ill be yours through all the years,
Till the end of time.


The OPPOSITE of that. Now I'ma go mow my lawn!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, well that's not what you said back in your post on February 13, 1997 which I will repost here now in case you've forgotten.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, a porter...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 2, 2006)

This board is not the place to talk about that! We're here for fat chicks/dudes, NOT whatever the fuck it is you said!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Never seen a fat porter, [no, I can't be impolite...] ?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 2, 2006)

That wasn't very Christian of you, now was it?


----------



## ripley (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not fair! Why are the moderators censoring me??!


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the great article! Good find 

No, I will not elaborate further on my vague and transparent comment. I am only responding to your pathetic article to jack up my post count, so I can give myself a cool user title like "FxC CORE!" or "Jerk with 1000 Arrows!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

How cute... He can talk, actually...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you're an idiot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

> It's not fair! Why are the moderators censoring me??!


They're only censoring YOU because you're _wrong_. If they censor me, well.. then it clearly shows they're unfair and biased. 

Besides, I'm just a hapless pawn voicing oppppinion. You're sprewing vitroloic, histrionic, ad-hominemic, hate-filled, prejudiced, racist, sexist, ageist, and sizeist personal attacks. 

Attacks, I tell you! And I won't have it.


----------



## ripley (Nov 2, 2006)

Samantha, you've always been obsessed with me. Since 1989 when you posted 672 comments in my 'blog it's been apparent to everyone that you're in love with me.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 2, 2006)

I find your point of view to be illogical. You proceed from a false assumption: I have no ego to bruise.

It would be logical not to engage your ridiculous venture into the realm of nonsense anymore than you have, Ensign.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> If you didn't want to hear different opinions, you shouldn't have asked the question!



I think this person may be a troll.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> ...it's been apparent to everyone that you're in love with me.


 
She's not in love. She's jealous!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Samantha, you've always been obsessed with me. Since 1989 when you posted 672 comments in my 'blog it's been apparent to everyone that you're in love with me.


That's not true!!!!!

Last year me and Vince swapped obsessions. He's now in love with you, and I'm down at the gym making young fat women cry. 

Hmm... did we forget to inform you of this change? 

Sorreeee.


----------



## mejix (Nov 2, 2006)

sure but if a [white, black, latino, man, woman, democrat, republican, american, not american, devout, atheist, fat, thin, cubs fan, white sox fan] ate dead puppies for breakfast then it would be ok._ its such a double standard!_


*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 2, 2006)

_Oh yeah, and I fucked your boyfriend last night too...bitch._


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 2, 2006)

Hater.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're only censoring YOU because you're _wrong_. If they censor me, well.. then it clearly shows they're unfair and biased.
> 
> Besides, I'm just a hapless *prawn *voicing oppppinion. You're sprewing vitroloic, histrionic, ad-hominemic, hate-filled, prejudiced, racist, sexist, ageist, and sizeist personal attacks.
> 
> Attacks, I tell you! And I won't have it.



Fixed.

Also, geoducks.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 3, 2006)

Everyone in RL thinks I am fantastic. You are reading me all wrong I am a wonderful person, really.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Real life? Are you old-school or what?


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I want off this rediculous forum!
> 
> I am a woman of DEEP PASSIONS



I cannot tell you how glad I am that I was raising my glass to take a drink as I read this, rather than lowering it after just having taken one. Saves the keyboard and monitor, don'tcha know.



Does anyone else actually even hear a voice saying this as they read it, or am I the only weird one?

_"Okay, off with your heads!! I'm banning you all!"_

Oh, wait, that's not fair.

Okay, how's about _"I've gotten a lot of support in email, and they all say you are a shit-encrusted fuckstick!"_

Really, nothing can measure up to Sammie's post. I laugh every time I look at it.  The girl got repped for that one!


----------



## Friday (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought you were a prawn Sammy, just a halpless prawn.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 3, 2006)

I notice you conveniently didn't bother to respond to this part of my 43-paragraph post.
.
.
.
.
.

*7:00 am:* This will be my last response in this thread.

*8:30 am:* I hadn't planned to comment on this any further, but I can't let this go without responding.

*9:45am:* This really is my last thing I have to say about this.

*10:20am:* **Sigh** I don't know why I keep coming back to respond to you morons. . . .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 3, 2006)

You're just saying that to try and make me scampi away, Friday.


----------



## Friday (Nov 3, 2006)

Nah, just trying to garlic butter you up.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 3, 2006)

_You must spread more reputation around to other undeserving humons before you spread more reputation for ANOTHER mildly witty thing that this person says._


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I notice you conveniently didn't bother to respond to this part of my 43-paragraph post.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Poetry. Pure poetry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 3, 2006)

_(an unrelated statement of no consequence with purposely misspelled words so I appear above-it-all, yet admirable because I deign to speak to you plebeians even while mocking you. This way, I'm snarky-cool, yet I don't get harrassed for being as much of an idiot as everyone else already in the thread fight.)_ And I'll make it in white type so I'm even COOLER.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mortal Kombat!!!*


----------



## mejix (Nov 3, 2006)

can't you people see that i feed on your hatred!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2006)

This one could come in handy in Hyde Park.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

Goodbye, Dimensions. It's been real/fun/horrible. I just realized I hate you all/need to do something else with my life/am too busy. Ta Ta!

<remains logged in for the next 48 hours, switches to invisible for a couple of days, then begins to post during day 4, pretending that never happened.>


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for offering up your experience and/or your thoughtful and focused question as a forum for my POV about whatever I feel most strongly about. I know that if I type out my opinions often enough, as people are clamoring for me to do, I can effect change in the world around me in which I am too scared to participate. Wait. Yes. Well, whatever. Enough about me, let's get back to me--


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 3, 2006)

post pics pls thnx


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

As I said before...


----------



## ripley (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't have time to respond to you, I have a exciting, important, serious, *REAL *life, unlike you pitiful dorks who post here!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Real life... That's so awfully old-fashioned... No better idea of how to throw away your life?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 3, 2006)

How does it feel to be a liar with pants always on fire?


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*Talk to the hand, biatch!!

 *


----------



## Donna (Nov 4, 2006)

NO, I didn't read every post in the thread. I don't have that kind of time, as I have to monitor so many different news outlets so I can post the latest scandals here in Hyde Park.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you read _*any*_ of the posts in this thread? Doesn't seem so...
Will you ever listen?


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi i am rashi from internet i comee in piece to this fourm to aks you several question?+

i wan to be enormity and of course but my mom is say "eh, u r so silly to be eating many cheetos"


i say chance is about feefty feefty :doh: 

HELP FORE RASHI INTERNET PLESAE?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Listen, kid, do you think you're old enough for this forum?
May one of the mods check this out, please?


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2006)

So predictable.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

It's so useless trying to debate with anyone under 35 or with a differing opinion from my ignorant one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Under 35? That's the right one saying this, child...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 4, 2006)

If today was opposite day you would be correct!


----------



## mejix (Nov 4, 2006)

look i just come here to try to save your souls!


nah, who am i kidding i just come here to be angry and hateful


----------



## Donna (Nov 4, 2006)

You're only disagreeing with me because you are all bitter, middle-aged feminazi broads.

:huh:


----------



## ripley (Nov 4, 2006)

Look, I started this thread to talk about the issue. I don't need you all to hijack it with your personal attacks.


Start your own threads if all you want to do is fight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, flood this boards with useless threads!


----------



## ripley (Nov 4, 2006)

Any thread YOU post in is useless!


Hope you know this is just teasing.


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2006)

Once upon a time....

any random bit of frivolity FL and I could do to hijack a thread....

sniff sniff...those were the days.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2006)

this is just a big clik and u all act like u own the place

i thought this site was about _acseptance_???????????????????????????????????? :doh:   :huh: :blink: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Ever heard of Mr. Spellchecker?
Your typos are inacceptable.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> i thought this site was about _acseptance_????????????????????????????????????



It's about _ass_eptance.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it antiseptic?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 5, 2006)

Sources, PLEASE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Shouting will make you easier to hear, but not easier to listen.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2006)

Drive-by media


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

It's threads like this one that are causing people to leave.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

OK. You convinced me. I'm leaving.
For about ten minutes... Got a call from the toilet...


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 5, 2006)

It's all the people leaving that cause threads like this one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

OK, OK, I'm back.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, OK, I'm back.


It's all the people coming back that make threads like this one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure. Blame it all on me. *pout*


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2006)

(Imagine Dogs in Hats photo here)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

? 




!


----------



## ripley (Nov 5, 2006)

This clique of smartass people with a 1,000 posts or more come on threads and trot out their humor just to look cool, while us serious posters try to keep the thread on track...you're all so bitter and middle-aged!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Those who live in glasshouses shouldn't throw stones...


----------



## mejix (Nov 5, 2006)

i havent read all the posts and dont know if its been mentioned before but there's this clique of smartass people with a 1,000 post or more that come on threads and trot out their humor just to look cool, while there are other serious posters that try to keep the threads on track. 

i've also noticed that they are all so bitter and middle-aged!



*


----------



## Donna (Nov 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> i've also noticed that they are all so bitter and middle-aged!



You forgot pathetic....


----------



## Donna (Nov 5, 2006)

Dogs in hats? I think I can fill that order....


----------



## elle camino (Nov 5, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> If today was opposite day you would be correct!


aaahahahahahh WHY DID I NOT THINK OF THIS FIRST?
ugh i am so disappointed in myself.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, this thread is really, deeply disappointing.
It makes me wanna...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 5, 2006)

I can say whatever I want and not take responsibility for it, cuz I'm drunk! Waah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't make me call the trunk monkey!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, OK, I'm back.



Well if you're back then that means I'll have to leave again.  

(Deeply, deeply disappointing, this thread.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Why is everybody always pickin' on me?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why is everybody always pickin' on me?



It's not you, it's your posts. I don't have time for this.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

All right. I'm leaving again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's not you, it's your posts. I don't have time for this.


Why do you care, then? There are enough second hand posts to season.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> All right. I'm leaving again.


If you leave, I'll leave, too.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 5, 2006)

I was just joking, can't you people take a joke?!?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why do you care, then? There are enough second hand posts to season.



I don't care. If I cared, would I be posting about it? No, I have bigger fish to fry. Go on caring, all the rest of you. This will be my final post unless all of you change.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If you leave, I'll leave, too.



I'm back now.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 5, 2006)

You may have a new screen name, but I can tell from your posting style who you really are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why is everybody always pickin' on me?



He's a clown... That Charlie Brown...


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2006)

**Troll Alert!*


 *


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm putting you on 'ignore'.




After this, I'm REALLY putting you on ignore!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 5, 2006)

I scoff in your general direction. Scoff I say!!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

I have big tits, you should rep me for this!! :huh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Who let the high schoolers in here?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not avoiding the issue nor am I a liar; I just don't have time for your games!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 5, 2006)

Aliena said:


> After this, I'm REALLY putting you on ignore!!!


And then?? And _then_?? I'm gonna imorally rep everyone BELOW you, so *you *drop down in the rankings and suffer the humiliation of being, uh.... erm... below people. 

Yeah... *That*'ll fix you, but good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

Talk to the Hand.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> And then?? And _then_?? I'm gonna imorally rep everyone BELOW you, so *you *drop down in the rankings and suffer the humiliation of being, uh.... erm... below people.
> 
> Yeah... *That*'ll fix you, but good.




Yeah, I've heard about you people that hook up together to push each other up in the ranks! After this, I'm really putting you on ignore, so say what you want! 

Edited to add: You should note that you're being put on ignore on my 1000 post; ok, now you're really on ignore!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, after all of my posts where I said I was leaving, Conrad has said nothing. So if I'm reading this correctly that means he wants me to stay, which means the rest of you will have to go.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

This makes me so mad, I'm gonna put myself on Ignore!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm back.

.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm back.
> 
> .



I would respond to you, but I have you on ignore.


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2006)

Everyone who's not just like me is a freak.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 6, 2006)

Tastes Great! Less Filling!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

It slices, it dices, it juliannes!

Now how much would you pay?

But wait! There's more.

Not only do you get all five Ginsu steak knifes,the Pocket Fisher Man and the Garden Weasel all for this low, low price, we are also throwing in our patented Spray on Hair in Can! 

I would bend over backwards, I would bend over forwards, I would stand on my head and eat a bug if you could find a better deal. 

But wait there is still more! If you act now we will also throw in a Mr Microphone and a Beadazzler! Your can't ask for more than that. 

Seriously, we are just too damn good to you and if you say you can get a better deal anywhere you are dirty, dirty liar!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 6, 2006)

I could post long clever insulting posts like you but I have an important job, a well endowed man and enormous breasts I have to attend to.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

You are all like totally stupid and some junk.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 6, 2006)

All things considered...
IMNSHO...
You're a... 

Fucktard!!!


Have a nice day!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Look, your posts have no detail, your sources are op-eds, you think you're so righteous, and.. did someone say _*enormous breasts ?*_


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Y'kno... if you had large breasts, I'd probably agree with you...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Look, your posts have no detail, your sources are op-eds, you think you're so righteous, and.. did someone say _*enormous breasts ?*_


So predictable...
It needs just a girl prancing around with her big boobs and he is 100% distraction...
*sigh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

fuzzy said:


> did someone say _*enormous breasts ?*_


*


mango said:



Y'kno... if you had large breasts, I'd probably agree with you...

Click to expand...

*
* Boys, are big boobs all you can think of? :doh:
*


----------



## Donna (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *
> *
> 
> * Boys, are big boobs all you can think of? :doh:
> *



Is it just me, or is this statement kind of sexist? Are boys the only ones who like to think about big boobs?:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just stating the obvious...

But as one is always misunderstood...

Don't wonder if my future posts seem a bit lengthy...

It is just to be sure everyone doesn't understand me...


----------



## Jane (Nov 6, 2006)

SNARKY!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Explanation, please!

Besides, I am the one whose posts are not to understand!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

Cooooonnnnnnrrrrraaaad!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't flip the bitch switch, sweetheart.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

If this were real life I'd punch you right in your ugly face! You leftist, nazi, tree hugging, war monger!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, this thread is really, deeply disappointing.
> It makes me wanna...




Don't do it, man!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

What should keep me from doin' it?


----------



## ripley (Nov 6, 2006)

I belong to 167 other forums, and mod 82 of them, and we have NEVER had problems like this on any of them. You people need to learn how to act!


----------



## mejix (Nov 6, 2006)

don't let them drag you down to their level! 



(oh hell, maybe just a little. you are so funny when you are angry.)




*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It slices, it dices, it juliannes!
> 
> Now how much would you pay?
> 
> ...



Can it core a apple?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Can it core a apple?



Yes, and scramble an egg while it's still inside its shell.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it able to fly, too?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it able to fly, too?



No, but it does have a lemony fresh scent which is only mildly toxic.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 6, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Can it core a apple?





Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, and scramble an egg while it's still inside its shell.


Ooh, man! You missed a classic comedy reference!

(The Honeymooners: "Chef Of The Future" episode)



Back to the topic of the thread:

Clearly, you're in over your head.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't you have some billygoats to harass?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Your mama!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Clearly, you're in over your head.



I'd say that's a fair assessment.


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*When did the topic of conversation go from Boobs??





Can we get back on topic please...



 *


----------



## Jane (Nov 7, 2006)

Whine, whine, whine

What should I do, what should I do...





WHO ARE YOU TO JUDGE ME????


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

The Judge.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *Boys are big boobs! :doh:*


 And you're all just being mean and picking on a helpless, hapless woman _of deep passions_.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 7, 2006)

You're all a bunch of nattering nabobs of negativity!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2006)

You totally misspelled something easy in your post! Ah ha ha ha! Here's how it really is spelled. HA HA HA. Good thing I'm around, huh????


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Why don't you just go and order yourself a life?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

You're all so judgmental. If you had actually been in a similar situation, you wouldn't be saying what you're saying.


----------



## Jane (Nov 7, 2006)

IT'S LOSE not LOOSE DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Nah, it's lost.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> Whine, whine, whine



_Do you want some cheese and crackers to go with that whine?_


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 7, 2006)

Jane said:


> IT'S LOSE not LOOSE DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!



Like a toothpick in a mayonnaise jar, either way you, (or you're, as the case may be)...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm a wounded kitten on the inside, so when I say horrifically insensitive things to or about you... it's okay. It only means that... I had a bad childhood/bad day/failed a test/got yelled at/dropped dessert on the floor, etc., and I'm really crying inside. So, see? I can't really be held responsible. Doesn't that make you feel better?


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 7, 2006)

So quake with fear you tiny fools!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

:huh:? Is there someone?
Strange... I thought I heard someone speaking...
Must have been the wind...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Whut in tarnation in th' wo'ld is yo' tryin' t'tell us? Yer validity t'th' topic at han' is simply ridiculous. Kin yo' attempp t'rewo'd enny of th' crap yo' jest uttered on account o' ah sure kin't?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 7, 2006)

Because all you of Earth are idiots! You see? You see? You're stupid minds! Stupid! Stupid!


----------



## ripley (Nov 8, 2006)

Look, let's agree to not talk about this any more and not involve other people in our fight.










Until the next time I refer to it obliquely just to get on your nerves.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 8, 2006)

Why don't you have the guts to post in an open forum the same nasty things you said to me in a PM?


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sorry; I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a list of people RIGHT NOW ON THIS FORUM that I respect the opinions of:








OH YEAH IT'S NONE OF YOU KTHXBYE


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't try to muddy the waters with your giddy little fantasy of what the truth is. What you are suggesting is laughable, so profoundly false that even Stevie Wonder can see right through it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry. I was just trolling around a bit...
Isn't it even possible to troll around for some time without getting kicked?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2006)

Why do you hate America?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Who said I hate America, 4+2 lines?


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 8, 2006)

Is there an earthquake just already?


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuck you AND your future crack-baby.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Bring it on! You want to rumble and grumble? I see you fumble and stumble over the various mean things you try to share with the rest of us you big meanie weenie!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

*What is wrong with you people!?!?*


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 8, 2006)

This automobile represents myself:










And this dazzling little number, as should be inherently obvious, represents the collective conglomeration of the rest of you. 







Clearly, I am the luxurious Japanese-made, powerful, sleek, "hugs the road" 2006 Nissan Maxima. You people are _that_. *shudders*


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 9, 2006)

Y R U IGNORE THREAD I RIGHT

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 9, 2006)

*Am I the only one here who can think AND type at the same time?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't you think it would be better to think first and type then?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

...ignored...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Your ignorance is ignominious!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Snoped! That internet rumour was disproved, like, in the 80s.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Believe me, it's true! Every single word of it!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2006)

I am putting ALL of you on iggy!!!

%^$&%*!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Iggy Pop? Do you really think he could carry such a load?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

*You take back what you said about my mother!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey! Leave your mother out of this!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

Your momma don't dance and your daddy don't rock and roll.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 10, 2006)

*What tha fuck do you know? You couldn't even afford my Momma!*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> *What tha fuck do you know? You couldn't even afford my Momma!*



That's not what your Mother said to me in bed last night, Trebek.


----------



## mejix (Nov 10, 2006)

my 25 things that made me who i am are better than your 25 things that made you who you are.

my first album i fell in love with can kick your first album's ass.

i own you.





(_common, blow daddy a kiss pussycat_)

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

You guys are all really entertaining.



*YAWN*


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...​


----------



## ripley (Nov 10, 2006)

mejix said:


> i own you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I liked this a little too much. :blush: 





Sorry, back to the fighting!

I'm rubber, you're glue!
I know you are, but what am I?
Your epidermis is showing!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2006)

mejix said:


> my 25 things that made me who i am are better than your 25 things that made you who you are.
> 
> my first album i fell in love with can kick your first album's ass.



My 25 things suck and I made up all that about my first album because I was trying to be cool.  

This was a wake-up call for me. I've decided to seek professional help, only it'll be at the Paysite Board.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 10, 2006)

mejix said:


> my first album i fell in love with can kick your first album's ass.



_hee!_

(okay, back to rumblin')


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

*rumble*


----------



## mejix (Nov 10, 2006)

my "25 things that made me who i am" enter the village of your "25 things that made you who you are" and start plundering and pillaging. 

my "things to be grateful for" fly over in formation and begin dropping bombs with surgical precision, while your "traditional thanksgiving foods that you dislike" clutch their children and look for cover. your "first album that you fell in love with" jumps in flames from the roof of a building.

we round up your pathetic "random single confessions" and shave their heads.

we throw salt over the fields of your "favourite songs this decade so far..."




*


----------



## rainyday (Nov 10, 2006)

Fourteen pages. Is anyone else in awe/fear at how good we all are at this?

Ya morons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

14 pages? What's 14 pages?
Besides...
What's so bad about being moronic?


----------



## ripley (Nov 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fourteen pages. Is anyone else in awe/fear at how good we all are at this?
> 
> Ya morons.


That's "mormon" to you, beeyotch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

ripley said:


> That's "mormon" to you, beeyotch!


:doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fourteen pages. Is anyone else in awe/fear at how good we all are at this?



Not really. I'm just surprised no one has said "Let's get ready to rumble!!!" yet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not really. I'm just surprised no one has said "Let's get ready to rumble!!!" yet.


I see your point. But I still have to disagree.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 10, 2006)

Since this thread is so _obviously_ biased that it practically _begs_ to be locked, I'd better get in the last word, just so people know the _truth..._


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

The last word? That's still an other thread...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sticks and Stones will breast my bones but words will never hurt me.


----------



## ripley (Nov 10, 2006)

Breast your bone? :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

ripley said:


> Breast your bone? :shocked:



(onetrackmind)  (/onetrackmind)


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2006)

You folks need the time-out chair, REALLY!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Its Miller Time!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it over yet is it over yet? Can we never let this ever ever happen again except to those who really deserve it and they're not me but I'll tell you their names if you PM me and I'll be happy to get this started all over again because really isn't every fight on here a very good use of bandwidth because the world is so overflowing with people who love and understand the plight of the fat person that it's really good to have lots of infighting--good, really--we should make sure it happens, in fact, as often as we can, okay what was I saying, should I post a photo of my boobies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

For you:
,,,,,,,,,;;;;;:::::.....
(I had the impression that you could need them... Is you keyboard damaged?)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> For you:
> ,,,,,,,,,;;;;;:::::.....
> (I had the impression that you could need them... Is you keyboard damaged?)



Are you dissing my punctuation usage??? Oh yeah, it's on again. You just messed with the wrong grammar nerd!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like it if people are talking/writing without punctuating...
Feels like abusing speech to me...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

mejix said:


> my "25 things that made me who i am" enter the village of your "25 things that made you who you are" and start plundering and pillaging.
> my "things to be grateful for" fly over in formation and begin dropping bombs with surgical precision, while your "traditional thanksgiving foods that you dislike" clutch their children and look for cover. your "first album that you fell in love with" jumps in flames from the roof of a building.
> we round up your pathetic "random single confessions" and shave their heads.
> we throw salt over the fields of your "favourite songs this decade so far..."
> *



My "25 things to be Grateful For" actually just got food poisoning from my fave traditional Thanksgiving food and simultaneously vomited and took a dump over your "21 Reasons my Favorite Album of the '80s Is Better than Yours" and "Ten Reasons I'm Insecure" posts. Sorry. :blush:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, I don't like it if people are talking/writing without punctuating...
> Feels like abusing speech to me...



Just tryin to fit in in the Rumble Context.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2006)

wow..this thread is still going?.....losers...get a life...even a collective one...................heh


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 11, 2006)

*Have you always been such a drip?

Or is it a persona you developed expressly for the internet?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Listen to the smart alec!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Fuck you AND your future crack-baby.




_I like that one Mini!_


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 11, 2006)

mossystate said:


> wow..this thread is still going?.....losers...get a life...even a collective one...................heh



This IS our life, knucklehead!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

_I'm sure in person you and I could sit down and have a great conversation and find we have a lot in common, but here's why I think you're a daft asshole for now._


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

you are all like whack know what im saying and you are all potty mouthed too for realz and like you don't like read other peoples threads and like you are dissing other posters without carefully reading what has already been written know what im saying for realz.....


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

mossystate said:


> wow..this thread is still going?.....losers...get a life...even a collective one...................heh



Uh-uh!!!

Oh no you _dint_!


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*Don't roll your eyes at me!!

   
   
   




 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2006)

*I don't care if you hate the guy. That's not proof that you're right!*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2006)

mango said:


> *Don't roll your eyes at me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are not my eyes dipshit!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This IS our life, knucklehead!



Wow, you admit it..I bet you live in your moms basement!!!


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Those are not my eyes dipshit!!!!!!!!



*You are so good at this game!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2006)

mango said:


> *You are so good at this game!
> 
> *



Oh, is that a slam? Are you implying that I am so horrible, and that is why I could meet you behind that mini-mart near your house and beat the hell out of you..come on!!...chicken



*twitching and breathing...deeply*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 11, 2006)

aaahahahahahah
hahahh
hahehehehahahehoohooheheh
sorry guys i am still cracking up at 'breast my bone'.


----------



## mejix (Nov 12, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> My "25 things to be Grateful For" actually just got food poisoning from my fave traditional Thanksgiving food and simultaneously vomited and took a dump over your "21 Reasons my Favorite Album of the '80s Is Better than Yours" and "Ten Reasons I'm Insecure" posts. Sorry. :blush:



the combination of thanksgiving vomit and crap is a well known hallucinogenic. "21 reasons my favorite album of the 80's is better than yours" and "ten reasons i'm insecure" begin wandering in their altered state. they are following a wise coyote and they enter the ancestral land of were the people that have left dimensions live. theres vince, theres that christian lady, theres kelligrl. far in the distance somebody is waiting for them....




*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you sure you're talking about him?


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure you're talking about him?



Is who sure? And talking about whom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll leave that to your own imagination... Nice dreams!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

And you thought we stopped beating this dead horse.. well let me tell you..


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

I won't run away...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it possible? As I said I won't run away, he turned around and was gone before I knew what was going on... :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Am I The only one, or is this thread




?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 17, 2006)

I now have an excuse to use this!


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*.... I just came back to announce that I'm leaving!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2006)

ALL the GOOD people are leaving Dimensions!!!!!!...just LOOK at the very short list...errr...ok....nobody really....*tiptoes out*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey! Who stole the cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Am I The only one, or is this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Am I really dead? Or is it only the thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure... Maybe both? Are we really alive?


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Hello??

Is this thread still going or are you all just ignoring me??!!

:doh: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Who's ignoring who?


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 4, 2006)

*Is that all you have to say for yourself???*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you really think anyone, especially you, has anything important to say?


----------



## Slowfuse (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought that screen name sounded familiar. Aren't you the guy/Gal that got banned from the other board?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

No comment...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 4, 2006)

Sticks and stones may break my bones and your words are surely hurting me righr now.  




















SIKE!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 4, 2006)

Me no like your attitude
Me no like your post
Me come to your long- and latitude
Me make you into toast


----------



## supersoup (Jun 21, 2007)

i never understood this thread. still don't after a semi-thorough perusal.

/dolt.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Me no like your attitude
> Me no like your post
> Me come to your long- and latitude
> Me make you into toast



I am soooooooooooo robbing that ... lol bloody fantastic!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 21, 2007)

mango said:


> *Hello??
> 
> Is this thread still going or are you all just ignoring me??!!
> 
> :doh: *



does it look like we fucking care? :huh:


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 21, 2007)

What are you? Some kind of racist?


----------



## ripley (Jun 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i never understood this thread. still don't after a semi-thorough perusal.
> 
> /dolt.



It's a semi-mocking tongue-in-cheek view of arguments that happen on message boards.


----------



## mango (Jul 23, 2007)

*I no longer wish to be here...


Please delete my account and remove all my posts in all threads on all forums.



Following that, please find my computer & modem at the address given forthwith and unplug it and dismantle it piece by piece. 


Proceed to smash those pieces into smaller pieces, then douse thoroughly with kerosene and set alight until all contents are a dark charcoal colour.


The resulting ashes can be interred at a destination of your choice.


Thank you.

 *


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 23, 2007)

I will beat it out of you!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 23, 2007)

Why can't you understand the point I am making? Helen Keller could understand me and she is blind, deaf, _and_ dead :doh:.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeez, if I wanted to hear from an ass, I'd fart.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Why can't you understand the point I am making? Helen Keller could understand me and she is blind, deaf, _and_ dead :doh:.



That dead part caught me off-guard. Why won't it let me rep you? *WHY?*


----------



## butch (Jul 24, 2007)

If you all would stop fighting and learn to get along, Kelligrl will come back! Think of the children.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 24, 2007)

a la Dan Akroyd..... "Jane*, you ignorant slut!"







*not meaning you, Jane....it's the generic "Jane".


----------



## Jane (Jul 24, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> a la Dan Akroyd..... "Jane*, you ignorant slut!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I have a friend who I refer to as, "Kay, my ignorant slut." I introduce her to people that way. She used to go ballistic, but once she realized I was simply letting them know this was The "Kay, my ingorant slut" who I had mentioned over and over, she's calmed down.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh well... *sigh*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 24, 2007)

This is an A and B conversation; see your way out of it.


----------



## CTAnonymousCT (Jul 24, 2007)

My all time favorite reply to someone in a forum rumble is "I flush better shit than you" 

Keep it Real!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2007)

I prefer "the best part of you ran down your momma's legs."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2007)

How appetizing...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2007)

Throw a tantrum and get what you want..... you BIG BABY!!!!


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2007)

*I'll rap you with my cane... you pencil-neck geek!!


*


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 31, 2007)

Drama queen.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 1, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Drama queen.


.....
Queen.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2007)

:doh:
:doh:
:blink:


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2007)

*What about me??  



What am I???  

Chopped Liver???    





*


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 2, 2007)

Get off the computer and let the other lab monkeys have a turn.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2007)

mango said:


> *I'll rap you with my cane... you pencil-neck geek!!
> 
> 
> *



I prefer the term "no neck geek".

(Stolen from Tennessee Williams' term no-neck monsters.)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

Your not the brightest crayon in the package are ya?

Well spoken.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 3, 2007)

There was one episode of "Happy Days" where Richie Cunningham called Fonzie "Bucko"...


Now THAT'S the way to start a rumble!

bucko_man_stan


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Your not the brightest crayon in the package are ya?
> 
> Well spoken.


Why don't you get yourself a bag of english...?


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw, you're so special. Just like all the other kids on the short bus.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 3, 2007)

I've used both, courtesy of The Simpsons

"Them's fightin' words!"

"You, sir, are an idiot!"

And, adapted from a Garfield joke...

"You're 3 IQ points shy of an eggplant."


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2007)

*Get Thai'd! You're talking to a tourist
Whose every move's among the purest
I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine



*


----------



## ripley (Sep 6, 2007)

You know, I made this thread to be something productive and good, and look what you all have done with it. I'm disappointed at your immaturity and meanness to your fellow forum members. 

I can't believe you've hijacked my thread this way. 




Even the dogs in hats are crying. I hope you're happy.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

ripley said:


> You know, I made this thread to be something productive and good, and look what you all have done with it. I'm disappointed at your immaturity and meanness to your fellow forum members.
> 
> I can't believe you've hijacked my thread this way.
> 
> ...




Well don't step into a poodle of tears and get yer se'f all wet!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why don't you get yourself a bag of english...?




Oh crap! That actually put a smile on my face. :doh: :blush: 

YOUR ----> YOU'RE 

*ah carumba!*


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2007)

*Those of you lucky enough to have your lives, take them with you. 

However, leave the limbs you've lost. They belong to me now. 



 *


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2007)

You must have a pretty fuckin' huge asshole for it to hold all that shit you keep pulling out of it.


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Well Excyooooooooooooooooooooze ME!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2007)

Bless you!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 17, 2007)

Why don't you go home? Your cage should be cleaned by now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2007)

My cage? Sorry, but I live in a dungeon...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 17, 2007)

I am done with you and this conversation * huff huff *


----------



## Britannia (Sep 17, 2007)

If you keep posting I'm going to hunt you down and skullfuck you.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2007)

You're the one who put me in this rotten cage. Have your own people clean it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 17, 2007)

You're still here?? I thought you'd taken a break!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Clearly he took another one.


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2007)

*Why do you keep bringing this thread up?

Are you that desperate for attention??*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awww.... Are you volunteering to play martyr _again_?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am done with you and this conversation * huff huff *



What_ever_....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 18, 2007)

_This one is for my fellow video gamers._

I'm going to attack your weak point for massive damage!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> _This one is for my fellow video gamers._
> 
> I'm going to attack your weak point for massive damage!



Be sure to make the best use of elemental weaknesses. :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2007)

You are as trustworthy as a hyena, and you laugh like one too!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 18, 2007)

HOW old did you say you were?:blink:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 18, 2007)

post moer pix plz k thx


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> post moer pix plz k thx



more ass shotz 2 plz thx


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 18, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> more ass shotz 2 plz thx



I'd post goatse at this point but I think that would get me banned.


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2007)

*That's it!!!


You're outta my clique!!!



*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *That's it!!!
> 
> 
> You're outta my clique!!!
> ...



I DIDN'T WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND ANYWAY!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *That's it!!!
> 
> 
> You're outta my clique!!!
> ...



hmmm ... so you have an opening? Where does one apply?


----------



## Britannia (Sep 19, 2007)

letz meat 4 secks


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm sorry, but your paranoid delusions do not align with reality. Seek help.


----------



## ripley (Sep 19, 2007)

...................


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

ripley said:


> ...................



Harleys suck! I wouldn't be caught dead in one of those biker boutiques they call showrooms!

Here's my ride bitch!


dead_man_stan


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, a wasp... doesn't look very stingy, though...


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 19, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Harleys suck! I wouldn't be caught dead in one of those biker boutiques they call showrooms!
> 
> Here's my ride bitch!
> 
> ...


 I've always wanted to ride on the back of a Harley, but since you say they suck, maybe I could charm a ride from you, Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I've always wanted to ride on the back of a Harley, but since you say they suck, maybe I could charm a ride from you, Stan.



You are always welcome on my scoot Joy! But with a mouth like mine we might get our asses kicked if we can't outrun the bikers. All part of the fun I suppose...  

scoot_man_stan


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 20, 2007)

*speechless before the bike*


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 20, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> *speechless before the bike*



I hear the rumble of angry bikers headin' towards this thread Angels... I'd get movin' if I were you.


Joy, quickly hop on!
*whinnnnn ninini whinnnnn ninini*


Come on first gear, don't slip on me now!
*ggggrrrrrrrrrrrr... clack* Fuck!


dead_man_stan


----------



## Britannia (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Spanky (Sep 20, 2007)

Britannia said:


>



Hey, buttmunch! That wabbit has TWO pancakes on its head.








j/k about the buttmunch. Asshat!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 20, 2007)

.







.


----------



## prickly (Sep 20, 2007)

............cunt in this thread yet? ya know, like "cunty, cunty, cunty, cunting, cunt", or something?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 20, 2007)

prickly said:


> ............cunt in this thread yet? ya know, like "cunty, cunty, cunty, cunting, cunt", or something?



My guess is that there is probably a reason for that, Prick.


----------



## prickly (Sep 20, 2007)

............i don't think someone has truly insulted (or been truly insulted) until the phrase "you are a complete cunt" has been used. maybe it's more of a brit insult........?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 20, 2007)

prickly said:


> "cunty, cunty, cunty, cunting, cunt"


It's been said now, ya twat. What's next?


----------



## prickly (Sep 20, 2007)

............this thread can be closed now.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I hear the rumble of angry bikers headin' towards this thread Angels... I'd get movin' if I were you.
> 
> 
> Joy, quickly hop on!
> ...



Quick, CARRY IT AND RUN!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2007)

Unlike your mother's legs, your argument does not retain water.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2007)

... Ouch! :doh:


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2007)

*Fer chrissakes.....



I AM NOT SPOCK!!!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

How interesting...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 25, 2007)

you can't mess with me, i've got hell of windows firewall


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Sep 25, 2007)

hey help u guyz y is the pointer moving by itself?????///


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> you can't mess with me, i've got hell of windows firewall



How dare you belittle the hackers of the world... fool.

Welcome to Windows hell... HA HA HA HA!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

I pity the fool who typed that last message!!!


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2007)

*Girls with boyfriends are the kind I like 
I'll steal your honey like I stole your bike!


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 7, 2007)

can't we all just get along? [[swerve]]


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2007)

*You're living in a convoluted fantasy land... surrounded by walls of false imagery, hope and illusion.

But an evil wind will blow through your little game and wipe that smug smile off your face. 

Your world will soon be obliterated in a cataclsymic crescendo of sheer chaos and the utter realization of cold hard facts. 

Mark my words - that time will come. Your day of reckoning is fast approaching.

.. And I will be there... in all my glory, watching as it all comes crumbling down.

*


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2007)

Huh? I'm sorry. You're talking silly shit, so I wasn't paying attention. Shut up. Now. No, seriously... Shut. The. Fuck. Up. I'm totally not joking, BTW. Now get your helling damn ass to your damning hell room, damn it! And shut up when you get there!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow. Some guys can be really rude.
*tries not to look at anyone*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh...

Blow it out your ass!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Oh...
> 
> Blow it out your ass!!!



Moore lights fire to flammable vapors coming out of Swampy. Swampy goes up like the Hindenburg. (I warned you about the lit cigarettes.)


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2007)

*I don't want to sound all self righteous or anything, but you represent everything that's wrong with America!

*


----------



## Mathias (Oct 15, 2007)

La who za her


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yo momma, yo daddy, and yo bald-headed granny!



*I'm back in elementary school! YAY!*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> La who za her




I like that one. *state of confusion*  


hehehe


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Moore lights fire to flammable vapors coming out of Swampy. Swampy goes up like the Hindenburg. (I warned you about the lit cigarettes.)



This is a things to *say* forum rumble.

Now, you done, _DONE_ it.

And, *OUCH!* that smarted. 

*splashes in the water*

Ahhhhhhh... much better.  

I couldn't think of anything to say (for a rumble) on account that I was on fi'yah! :shocked:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> This is a things to *say* forum rumble.
> 
> Now, you done, _DONE_ it.
> 
> ...



Sorry swampy, I am more of an action kinda girl. I just can't compete with you silver tongued (or split tongued) devils. HISS, HISS, HISS, HISS, (Moore shakes her tail & it rattles.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 7, 2007)

Why don't you try posting again once you're sober?


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2007)

I can get you off my monitor screen with a single mouse click!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2007)

fuck off...sometimes simplicity finds its way to the surface


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2007)

Suck shit through a tube!!!



(....hehe, anyone ever see the movie FEDS?)


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Nov 8, 2007)

*lol u suk*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 8, 2007)

"Jane, you ignorant slut!"


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ooh... blow it out your ass!


*


----------



## mango (Nov 21, 2007)

*Don't 

get 

hot 

and

flustered...

Use a bit of mustard!




:kiss2: *


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2007)

*Abandon all hope ye who enter here.*​










*Dante's Inferno*


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 21, 2007)

Attention whore!


----------



## imfree (Nov 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> *Abandon all hope ye who enter here.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people don't believe in hell and those who do believe
would expect a hell'uva lot more than just a forum rumble,
just saying..........


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

imfree said:


> Most people don't believe in hell...


They'd better do...


----------



## imfree (Nov 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> They'd better do...



I believe it's such an awful place that I don't even want
my enemies to go there.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> *Abandon all hope ye who enter here.*​
> *Dante's Inferno*





imfree said:


> Most people don't believe in hell and those who do believe
> would expect a hell'uva lot more than just a forum rumble,
> just saying..........



Free, I also think this magnificent quotation was also posted at the dock where prisoners were unloaded to be discharged onto Devil's Island (not that it was much better than hell - I think that was the point of the whole set up - wacky French!). I used to imagine it also belonged over my office door at work.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 21, 2007)

"lol, internet" is a timeless classic.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Nov 22, 2007)

The Eric Cartman chestnut "Screw you guys, I'm going home" is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 22, 2007)

"Screw you, me for the win!"


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2007)

*Why don't you try sticking your head up your ass? 

See if it fits. *


----------



## ripley (Nov 25, 2007)

ripley said:


> It's the internet, people! RELAX!



You know, you always have the best posts. Really. Your posts are always fantastic! Don't listen to all these haters, they're just jealous.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 26, 2007)

One things for certain. The vicious attacks have to stop.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2007)

fuck off...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Now? Here? No way!


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2007)

*Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


*


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> One things for certain. The vicious attacks have to stop.



Fight it out in here.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 26, 2007)

An oldie but goody


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2007)

*There you go again
Repeating the same old lines
We've heard it all before
I'm getting tired of all your rhymes

*


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2007)

Sucka postas who think they're wack. But they don't even know which way to roll, y'all. Hell, they even think a fly is dope.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 11, 2007)

New username, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

New face ?


----------



## mango (Dec 11, 2007)

*There you go again
Repeating the same old lines
We've heard it all before
I'm getting tired of all your rhymes*


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

I know it's Christmas but...







Do you really need to be eating that!?


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone who has a problem with that can just honk on Bobo.

*points at crotch*


.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2008)

Stan - In light of Bob Crane's sexual perversions with men & women, I wonder just what he is saying to Sergeant Shultz? :huh:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah well I heard your sister started drinking again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Hatter, where's you hat?


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Yeah well I heard your sister started drinking again.



Yep, your mamma and her went out the other night & got plastered down at the VFW - and left in a couple of cop cars.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hatter, where's you hat?



I'll have to make a picture post soon of my many hats. I promise.



moore2me said:


> Yep, your mamma and her went out the other night & got plastered down at the VFW - and left in a couple of cop cars.



I would have stopped them from, but I was too busy gettin' your mom on the cheap down at the local brothel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I'll have to make a picture post soon of my many hats. I promise.
> ...


Well, as the proof of your madness is spread all across this board, this is all that's missing to prove you're the real one.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I would have stopped them from, but I was too busy gettin' your mom on the cheap down at the local brothel.



Mom said to tell you to call the local health clinic here in town tomorrow morning, pronto. You're not allergic to penicillin are you? How about Sevin Dust?


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Stan - In light of Bob Crane's sexual perversions with men & women, I wonder just what he is saying to Sergeant Shultz? :huh:



Hey, I'll have you know Hogan and Schultz had a good working relationship! As for the whispering... whatever happened in Stalag 13 stayed in Stalag 13 (Hogan was probably just whispering about apple strudel...)


I have more suspicions about LeBeau...



It's the French guys who do the wierd stuff.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I have more suspicions about LeBeau...
> 
> It's the French guys who do the wierd stuff.



I dunno...word is _Newkirk_ had fast hands...and a _light touch._


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Please wipe your mouth, theres still a hint of bullshit around your lips. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

How appetizing...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Move it or lose it!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Get lost... still there?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 8, 2008)

Whine elsewhere, Vomit.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

And your totally irrelevant opinion is???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Now tell me I am allowed to have an opinion...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

No chance. Never.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Color me surprised.

But I don't care.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

What is that annoying buzzing sound??? :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Must be that fly in your soup.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Did you hear that??? There it is again!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes. I did.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 9, 2008)

Tough Titties!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Tigh titties? :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2008)

For how much longer will you continue to spew your hateful misogynist tripe? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

For at least as long as you stay in this forum, I guess.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't make me take off my belt!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, bust my buttons! Come again? :huh:


----------



## mejix (Apr 7, 2008)

oh sheesh, just let it go people


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

you say sheesh ?¿?¿?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

W h a t ? ! ? ! ?


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2008)

So I take it your lobotomy went well, then?


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

Suddenly this thread seems ominous.


----------



## imfree (May 8, 2008)

This thread needs more cowbell!


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2008)

What's that sound? Oh, its the sound of me owning your ass up and down this forum.
Bow to me.Now.


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

This thread is thick with the stench of betrayal.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Are you thumbsuckers still around?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Bush Sucks! 

or

Bush is Evil!

(even in threads not even remotely political in nature... someone throws one in there as if it were mandatory)


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2008)

Haven't read all the posts but...


kick rocks, bitch!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 9, 2008)

How you doin'? *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## mango (May 10, 2008)

*I have come here to chew bubble-gum and kick ass.... and I'm all out of bubble-gum!

*


----------



## Littleghost (May 10, 2008)

I never said you were stupid, you say it loud enough as it is.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> I never said you were stupid, you say it loud enough as it is.




That reminds me of a T-shirt I have..."You don't have to act stupid, even though you are very good at it"


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2008)

I didn't have time to read the thread, but why don't you whiners all get a life, get over it and stop being such hypocrites? After all, it's only the internet. Buncha crybaby Hitlers.

Oh, and here's a youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtvKLtMnH4U


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 20, 2008)

Dims folk with their Panties Pre-Wadded
Unleash hysterical rants, so retarded.
Never let PPW
Bully, harass or trouble you.
Theyre best left alone, disregarded.

:bow:


----------



## imfree (May 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I didn't have time to read the thread, but why don't you whiners all get a life, get over it and stop being such hypocrites? After all, it's only the internet. Buncha crybaby Hitlers.
> 
> Oh, and here's a youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtvKLtMnH4U



This is Dimensions Forums, where everyone lives
hate, dysfunction, and heartbreak, forever.
Forum rumbles are just a natural result of all this 
hurt. Aaaaaah, but to be in a place where 
everything's just right..............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8hiZmeEZ1I


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

You're all suckers!

Watch this!


----------



## mejix (Jun 18, 2008)

i think its really up to the individual


----------



## ripley (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm done here.


*unsubscribe*


----------



## mejix (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry i started this thread. bad idea.


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2008)

*Where did you get that dress, it's awful.... and those shoes and that coat, jeeeeez! 


*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a shame your body isn't as incredibly soft and circular as your reasoning.


----------



## imfree (Jun 19, 2008)

............"Moderator, please close this thread before
someone gets hurt."


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> ............"Moderator, please close this thread before
> someone gets hurt."



Fuck the hurt - frankly, some of you could do with a good slap.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, now you got me so pissed I could spit Nickels!


----------



## dragorat (Jun 20, 2008)

*the only way to get rid of trolls is to chop them in little pieces then set them on fire!If you don't then they regenerate!Well that's what it says in the D&D Monster Manual*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

...did you say something?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2008)

Bingo! Finally someone who gets it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

Will you guys all quit being mean to me? I would appreciate it.


Stan


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I didn't have time to read the thread, but why don't you whiners all get a life, get over it and stop being such hypocrites? After all, it's only the internet. Buncha crybaby Hitlers.
> 
> Oh, and here's a youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtvKLtMnH4U


XKCD #261,_Regarding Mussolini_





(Alt Text: "Constantly stopping these briefings halfway through is becoming a pain.")

-Rusty


----------



## ripley (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going.

Why can't you people just agree to disagree?

Get a clue! Jeez!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

That ain't agreeable...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

I disagreeably agree.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you sure you can do that?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 26, 2008)

Who are you, George Bush's speech writer?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

You plagiarized that, didn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Now, who's the copy cat here?


----------



## olwen (Jun 28, 2008)

All men are pigs and all women are crazy. There. Ya happy? Now that the truth has been exposed...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

That's your kind of truth...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread has caused a deep rumbling, within the bowels.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

I have fantasies about this thread becoming immobile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

No. This thread will always rumble.

Hear me?


RUMBLE!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

i





a
m





f
l
o
o
d
i
n
g





t
h
i
s





t
h
r
e
a
d



.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 30, 2008)

You all need to do as I say and try to get along. Think of the children.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You all need to do as I say and try to get along. Think of the children.



We ARE the children!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

kids! ..........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Why don't you just grow up, for a change?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

I totally got everything you just wrote. 











:blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

I had hoped that this subject could have been discussed respectfully, in a mature manner. But like everything else here, this thread seems to have degenerated into an appalling clusterfuck. Why? 

I'm not surprised though.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 30, 2008)

You all owe me some Valium. This thread has just snapped my last nerve.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I had hoped that this subject could have been discussed respectfully, in a mature manner. But like everything else here, this thread seems to have degenerated into an appalling clusterfuck. Why?
> 
> I'm not surprised though.



Seems ?¿?¿? :huh:



This is Class 5 = Also known as a Clusterfuck Beyond All Repair.(CFUBAR)

:shocked:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

If you don't like the subject, then don't read the thread and don't post.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 30, 2008)

That's it. I'm out of here!

ETA: I am serious.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> If you don't like the subject, then don't read the thread and don't post.




LOL!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

You morons still haven't learned how to respect people, and that means no name-calling.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

Why are you guys so afraid of discussing the gorilla in the room, the gorilla who is homicidal and afraid of being discussed?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

You are entering a world of pain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish I could believe that you believe that, but you just don't seem interested in believing that I believe it.


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh snap! Mega Burn.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2008)

Whammy wham wham wozzle!


----------



## imfree (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread needs..........a rumble filter
and a lot more cow bell.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2008)

You really need to quit posting to this thread and go out and get a life.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you assholes still continuing with the name-calling?


----------



## ripley (Jul 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I have fantasies about this thread becoming immobile.





Santaclear said:


> I had hoped that this subject could have been discussed respectfully, in a mature manner. But like everything else here, this thread seems to have degenerated into an appalling clusterfuck. Why?
> 
> I'm not surprised though.





Santaclear said:


> Why are you guys so afraid of discussing the gorilla in the room, the gorilla who is homicidal and afraid of being discussed?



..........


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2008)

Everyone just needs to be rational and do as I say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Do as you say? That's ridiculous!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Are you assholes still continuing with the name-calling?



could you flippin' politely stop flipping cussing? I ask politely. 


flip!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2008)

You and I are just going to have to disagree to agree.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> This thread needs..........a rumble filter
> and a lot more cow bell.



_"You have given out too much cowbell in the last 24 hours, try again later."_


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow. I mean really, guys. The level of maturity in this thread just hit the floor.

Round of applause, guys. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2008)

I already said I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The level of maturity in this thread just hit the floor.



Just like your mother's panties whenever I show up.


----------



## imfree (Aug 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Wow. I mean really, guys. The level of maturity in this thread just hit the floor.
> 
> Round of applause, guys. :bow:



Are you SURE about that, SantaClear? Let's
consult with Dr Hosenscheisser on this issue.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2008)

imfree said:


> Are you SURE about that, SantaClear? Let's
> consult with Dr Hosenscheisser on this issue.



You're making me Google, imfree.

(From "Urban Dictionary":
_"Hosenscheisser	
Someone who shits in his pants; a coward. (German)"_

Why, I _never!_ :doh:
Now you just march RIGHT up to your room, young man, without any um, hosenscheisser.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Just like your mother's panties whenever I show up.



She says she doesn't wear panties. Your point is therefore invalid, just like she said your p3n1s was.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Wow. I mean really, guys. The level of maturity in this thread just hit the floor.
> 
> Round of applause, guys. :bow:





Fascinita said:


> You and I are just going to have to disagree to agree.





Santaclear said:


> I already said I'm done with this thread.



Lol Santa....you are a bad bad boy....funny how Fasc's seems to have been a prophecy of sorts


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

All shall fall before the might of my sissy windmill punching!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 17, 2008)

You're a wise old owl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm... where does that get us?


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2008)

*I'm Hillary Clinton and I approve this message.




*


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

uh uh, ur mom


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll spork ya. I'll ya spork, but good. Where's my spork?


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> I'll spork ya. I'll ya spork, but good. Where's my spork?



its totaly in ur mom


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Naw, I think totally left in your evil twin. Or I might have left it that troll I smited on Monday.


JiminOR said:


> its totaly in ur mom


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Naw, I think totally left in your evil twin. Or I might have left it that troll I smited on Monday.



Remember that time when you were the plaything of that gang of randy rodeo clowns? No, not those ones, the stinky ones. And hobos! 

ur mom!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah yeah. Good times. Your mama, your grandma, and great grandma!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. So this thread is still alive... :blink:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow. So this thread is still alive... :blink:



Yes it is. And if you have a problem with it, I'll gladly fuck you with a rake until you think otherwise.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Yes it is. And if you have a problem with it, I'll gladly fuck you with a rake until you think otherwise.



Rake rapist? 


Wow, wolfie be carrreeeffuullll! 

oh and YO MOMMA, Kevinjack


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Go stick your face in some dough and make me some jackass cookies

BYAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh the gloves are off. Love ya babe.  Throw some paperwork on the ground, roll on the floor, and make me some dork angels office boy.



JiminOR said:


> Go stick your face in some dough and make me some jackass cookies
> 
> BYAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

I unleash my forbidden dance in your general direction. Dampness ensues.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had it with your dampness AND with your microscope.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Your microscopic arguments don't even bother me for two cents...


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, that doesn't make any "cents!" lololololololololololol

Here's a picture of a cat.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice picture loser! What does an X look like in your world?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

I doubt very much whether you've ever been in a proper forum rumble. And furthermore, eat tainted youtube and barf.

Link to Crappy, Vaguely Apropos Video


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody who's gettin' all up in my grill is gettin' a squirrel shoved down their pants. I mean it. It's a crazy little mothafucka.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a good thing I'm wearing squirrel covers then, isn't it Corky?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get out a can of country whoop ass on ya now ain't I?

*Gets a Bud*

*Gets her chipmunk*

Your squirrel has nothing on my chipmunk. I ain't skeered.


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Hell ya, Doc.


JiminOR said:


> It's a good thing I'm wearing squirrel covers then, isn't it Corky?


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Bring it. My squirrel could kick your inbred mountain chipmunk's ass.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

I gotta agree with you about your squirrel being a crazy mothafucka though. True dat.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

:blink: ......


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

Is that supposed to be another cat? Epic fail.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

A cat? Get glasses, Alice.

Ok. Thanks. Bye.

(Also, get pants.)


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't we all just...


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Enough with the cats and the kittens. Damn. If I have to see one more cat or kitten, I've got two word's for y'all "squirrel catapult." It'll be raining squirrels soon.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 27, 2008)

Irony, people. Irony.

That's all.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2008)

To paraphrase myself:

Your opinion is undeserving of the feculent status to which it would be elevated were I to grace it with an insult.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Would the fountain of your mind were clear, that I might water an ass at it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 28, 2008)

It seems you're performing a visual self-examination of your lower intestinal tract.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

lol

I wish I could rep you for that one, you elf-skinned measle. 

:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooohhhkayy... Who let the kids in?


----------



## LordSheogorath (Aug 28, 2008)

K.I.S.S. KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID

ex. "FUCK YOU."

:bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

Subtlety, people. Subtlety.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Subtle? Is that something edible?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, maybe you think that calling McCain "edible" is funny, but how'd _you_ like it if I called Obama "comestible"?

I didn't think so!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Could you please use a language I understand? (Assuming this was an actual language you used...)


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

For someone named Bopsy Chickendoodle, you sure have a lot of demands.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't infer from yourself to others...


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, aren't *you* a little Smarty McSmartypants ...


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Surely, you don't mean that.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

And quit calling me Shirley.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 29, 2008)

Surly has not recently been in this thread...are you trying to stir a pot, Ms. Fascinita?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Excuse me, I must have you confused with someone else. 

_My_ name is Roger Murdock. I'm the co-pilot.

Now, please, can we get back to what I was saying? No one else is making any sense.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

_*sigh*_

If you want to talk about that, why don't you go start your own thread?

On your on board?

In your own pathetic little universe?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, I don't understand you. First you want to talk about movies, then you switch to astronomy?

What's next? Freedom fries?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

You wouldn't know a Freedom Fry if it got stuck up your nose.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 29, 2008)

oh yeah??!!!???


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

That strikes me as ironic, considering _you_ wouldn't know a Freedom Toast if it got stuck between your toes.

Now view this apropos political cartoon, and cower at my copy-paste abilities:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

How disgusting. :blink:


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

It would seem that *some people* around here have a nose problem.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 29, 2008)

FFS...grab a sense of HUMOR:doh::eat2:


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 29, 2008)

JOKE, people. It was a JOKE. You know, Ha Ha. Funny.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you've killed this thread. I hope you're happy!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 29, 2008)

You're funny, but looks will only get you so far.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Please, people, let's try to get back on topic.


----------



## imfree (Aug 29, 2008)

The thread is not killed until......uh...er...well....


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Whatever. Whatever to you all!


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

I think we should all just get along. You go first.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Why can't we all just run along?


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Subtlety, people. Subtlety.



O S A R 

.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 30, 2008)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make a flying squirrell out of it


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 30, 2008)

Leave it to you to go all Rocky and Bullwinkle on us.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Leave it to you to go all Rocky and Bullwinkle on us.



hey, it was the only movie on at 2-3 AM lol ;-)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess I should call the fuzz.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 30, 2008)

What does that have to do with the price of tea in Timbuktu?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Did you know that there has been a sack of rice tipping over today in China?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't even go there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you know what they use to make cole slaw in China?








Cabbage


----------



## Mythik (Aug 30, 2008)

lol wut


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

R U makin fun of me?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 31, 2008)

The collective IQ of this thread just dropped about 50 points.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

Now just say this surprises you...


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 31, 2008)

This surprises you. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

Some horses like pizza. Others like soup.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 1, 2008)

and others like ur mom


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

This is natural.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have any idea that your head is the size of Neptune on acid? (don't ask)


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 1, 2008)

Blar Blar Blar ... I like pie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

That's what your Dad says.......


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

I think you should allow your girlfriend to get bigger, just this once.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish your Dad was bigger.........I won't say where.......


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

I think he should allow his girlfriend to gain weight the reason being that society is to blame for our being oppressed and remaining that way. Just do what you want, man. Don't let society dictate you down.

Not right away, but later after she has gained 50 lb or more, post pictures.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

I am everyone's dad and I want to get bigger, just for a little while.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

Santa.........I am your father............


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a microscope. 

You are a pervert.

I have never gotten anyone pregnant.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

Will it make you happy if I post a pic of myself with a mouthful of ......... gummy bears?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, why the hell would I want you to pose with a bag full of .... gummy bears between your teeth?

(I got your bag of gummy bears right here!)

\|/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's your gummy bears ---------------> \o/


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this a rumble community?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like _your grandpa_ had a lot of fun posing for those. Love all the pics. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2008)

We need to see more plus size women on catnip.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Wow. I mean really, guys. The level of maturity in this thread just hit the floor.
> 
> Round of applause, guys. :bow:





Fascinita said:


> You and I are just going to have to disagree to agree.





Santaclear said:


> I already said I'm done with this thread.




Oh, that's cute..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2008)

Your dad is cute.......


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2008)

Your dad is a turkey baster...


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 2, 2008)

Your arguments make as much sense as a snooze button on a smoke detector.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

and your mom is a pelicans butt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2008)

So your dad must love pelicans butt


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh hay...

I smell tuna!


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Naw, that isn't tuna. And that unholy stench is comin' off of you.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

You should know, you're the tunaboat captain.


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah well, you're a pirate. A pretty little precious pirate whose flag gets sailed by every sailor in port.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever, at least all my booty hasn't been plundered. Unlike certain tunaboat captains we could mention.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 3, 2008)

Get a ROOM! 



(Both something to say in a forum rumble and a good idea for the two to whom that was directed...)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

What?! You're calling for room service again? Listen, pretty boy, I don't pay you to eat three-egg omelettes and snarf back cocktails.

Now get to dancing!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

* sigh *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

I just plundered your Dad's booty......and your mom watched


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what your grandpa said... to you.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

While he plundered Miss Mittens, your siamese cat.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

Cats!

OHai!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope a cat barfs in your shoe.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2008)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.

You're enjoying this way too much, and your objectivity is going the way of your grandma's drawers in a room full of ex-con bikers.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding my pants.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm unsubscribing from this thread.


----------



## Mythik (Sep 3, 2008)

..........


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2008)

No one has ever really wondered why you're an FA and it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.

Hell, fuck you _with _the horse you rode in on.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen that video  Goddamn internet. 

So, how long did it take to recover from said horseplay anyways?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this a forum rumble or a rorum fumble?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

Who gave you permission to rumble?


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

Talk about rumbling, what stinks in here?


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to be off-topic and electronics geeky, Guys, but
since this is a thread where people pretty much say
anything, anyway, here goes. Turntable rumble can be
sharply reduced by combining left and right audio channels
at frequencies below 200hz. Hahaha!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 3, 2008)

Mythik said:


> ..........



I should have known you'd play the race/gender/age/size/*other* card!

This is so typical of people of your race/gender/age/size/*other*.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 4, 2008)

I am having great difficulty finding my pants.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Just follow the toasty scent...


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you mean, "the nutty scent." They're pants, after all.

You and your unhealthy metaphors.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 4, 2008)

I respect you too much to want to see you continue to embarass yourself in this way.

Please stop posting.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2008)

Please do not say that.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

Everybody!

Look at me!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 4, 2008)

..........
View attachment AttentionWhoreKitty small.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooooooooohhh kay





Whaaaaat eeeeeever...


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 4, 2008)

You're stating the obvious, as per usual. 



FreeThinker said:


> ..........
> View attachment 49080


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 5, 2008)

.




















*Oh,
YEAH ?!?*​




















.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Nothing to say, but taking up all the space... tsk.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 5, 2008)

A long silence followed by...

































































... so Timberwolf... You think Freethinker leaves too much blank space, do ya!?
























































































I think we need to talk.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 5, 2008)

Why so hostile?! 





























































> ... so Timberwolf... You think Freethinker leaves too much blank space, do ya!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Why so hostile?!





fa_man_stan said:


> A long silence followed by...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While you both make decent points here, your arguments are still full of shit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Now it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 5, 2008)

Please, can't we just get along without judging each other, you fruitbat?


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

The device has yet to be invented that can measure my level of concern.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

All you clueless douchebags need to keep the personal attacks to a minimum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Please, can't we just get along without judging each other, you fruitbat?



Upon first read, I thought this said fruitBAIT.......


and.......


it really turned me on..............:doh:





How big is your fruitbat anway? :batting:


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 6, 2008)

Nobody wants to hear about your apple fetish, you freako prevert sicko monkey.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to rep you for that, but somehow I don't think I will.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, that's it you jokers... any more funny stuff and you are all gonna get the silent treatment!


I mean it!


No really... I mean it!


I'm gonna start counting...


This is your last chance! I'm not gonna tell you again...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Talk about rumbling, *what stinks in here?*



ME, cause I'm the shit [email protected]#ers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

This is more than ridiculous.


----------



## Victim (Sep 6, 2008)

Tl;dr




.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

This is supposed to be a "safe" thread .


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 6, 2008)

You know ... _some people_ need to head to the clue farm and raise a fresh crop.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This is supposed to be a "safe" thread .



"Rumble" and "safe" are mutually exclusive terms. Never
enter a "rumble" thread without expecting to get your
a** shot off. Hyde Park is pretty damn close, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Locked threads are the only actually "safe" threads...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Nobody wants to hear about your apple fetish, you freako prevert sicko monkey.



And he only seems to like small apples.......


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

Your stupid posts are past their pull dates. They are stinkin up the place.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2008)

You can't insult me for being fat, we're
in Dimensions Forums!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Am I in the wrong dimension?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

How big are those apples???


----------



## Victim (Sep 6, 2008)

Have you been a genius your WHOLE life, or is this a recent development?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

Put up or shut up those big apples


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 6, 2008)

With all of the insult threads currently going, I think we should turn this thread more friendly. 

What do you think?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't. That way, I won't have to think about your stupid idea...I mean....Merry Christmas, to you and yours!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> With all of the insult threads currently going, I think we should turn this thread more friendly.
> 
> What do you think?



Let's see........rumble=fight, fight=not friendly, therefore
rumble=not friendly. I play around in this thread from
time-to-time, but if someone shoots my a** too badly,
you can damn well bet I unsubscribe while it's healing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not agreeing to get along with ANYONE until I know how big their apples are.......


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2008)

* rubs my navel sporting apple in greenie's face *


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I don't. That way, I won't have to think about your stupid idea...I mean....Merry Christmas, to you and yours!!





imfree said:


> Let's see........rumble=fight, fight=not friendly, therefore
> rumble=not friendly. I play around in this thread from
> time-to-time, but if someone shoots my a** too badly,
> you can damn well bet I unsubscribe while it's healing.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not agreeing to get along with ANYONE until I know how big their apples are.......





mossystate said:


> * rubs my navel sporting apple in greenie's face *



OK, so this is a rumble thread! Rumbles aren't nice. Point taken.

But this is 2008. Can't we think outside of the box just this once? Why are we holding onto our tired, outmoded 20th century view of what a rumble should be? This isn't _West Side Story_. We're not a bunch of juvenile delinquents. The internet hardly has "gangs." 

And yet we cling, desperately, to our same old tired ways, ways that didn't work so well half a century ago and _certainly_ don't work today. :bow:

Why can't rumbles be nice? Hell, just a few friendly smileys, some hugs. Doesn't have to be sincere. No one need know all the hostility, resentment, anger and frustration behind each passive aggressive post. C'mon, whaddaya say?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

To expand on the above idea a little, every now and then someone could post something like this:

.........."Nice post!" 

You know, with the smiley. And meanwhile _really_ thinking, "Man, that post _sucks!!_" 
Wouldn't that make the rumble a little nicer?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

Awwwww, Santaclear ....

Nice post! 

  :smitten: :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> To expand on the above idea a little, every now and then someone could post something like this:
> 
> .........."Nice post!"
> 
> ...



Scared of the Dimmer Darkness?, go to a Christian forum or
some other forum where people PRETEND to be "nice".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * rubs my navel sporting apple in greenie's face *


I don't think those are apples you are searching for.....




@ Santa: Shush it- I get sick of your nancy pambi wanna be nice all the damn time posts.....


LET THE RUMBLING BEGIN



!!!!!!



*tosses whole bushel full of HUGE apples at everyone in the thread*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Thanks!


Welcome! Though I don't really know what for...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't think those are apples you are searching for.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these actually *your* apples? Prove it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

Is that your subtle way of asking me to show you my apples? :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 7, 2008)

People are forgetting that this thread is supposed to be about apple _juice_.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Are these actually *your* apples? Prove it!



Are you accusing someone of having an apple enhancement procedure?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Are you accusing someone of having an apple enhancement procedure?




Be careful....he might subtlety ask to gaze upon your apples too......and I still want to know how big HIS apples are......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm... How about meeting in the middle?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmm... How about meeting in the middle?



I've seen some nice middles around here...:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, whaddayasay? Time for a great big group forum rumble hug!!!! 
((((((((())))))))))


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Hey, whaddayasay? Time for a great big group forum rumble hug!!!!
> ((((((((())))))))))



That's tempting, hugs ARE the gift that give
and receive at the same time! Deployment of
hugs in this rumble thread could ruin it, though.
Dimmers need a non-hug threatened place to 
fight.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 7, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's tempting, hugs ARE the gift that give
> and receive at the same time! Deployment of
> hugs in this rumble thread could ruin it, though.
> Dimmers need a non-hug threatened place to
> fight.



Aw, c'mon, imfree. Let your guard down, for once. Put down those old boxing gloves, that worn-out switchblade. The battle has almost been won! What could possibly go wrong in a good old-fashioned Trojan, um, forum rumble hug? (Remember the Greeks and the Trojan horse tho.)  

View attachment TrojanHorseMythImage.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's tempting, hugs ARE the gift that give
> and receive at the same time! Deployment of
> hugs in this rumble thread could ruin it, though.
> Dimmers need a non-hug threatened place to
> fight.


 Ruined this one! The picture belongs on my next post.


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Aw, c'mon, imfree. Let your guard down, for once. Put down those old boxing gloves, that worn-out switchblade. The battle has almost been won! What could possibly go wrong in a good old-fashioned Trojan, um, forum rumble hug? (Remember the Greeks and the Trojan horse tho.)



Nice try, SantaClear. No one in DimmerLand would ever DARE
touch me, regardless of my motives, as I'm a well-known 
carrier of that most DREADED ChiaVirus!!! Sorry about the 
ChiaHead moment with the picture on my last post!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

I think this is some kind of ploy just to get in a free apple feel.......errrrrrrrr I mean peel..........:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I've seen some nice middles around here...:smitten:


Me too, FT, me too... :eat2:



Santaclear said:


> Hey, whaddayasay? Time for a great big group forum rumble hug!!!!
> ((((((((())))))))))


Well, wrestlers (greek/roman style) tend to hug quite often... And a little trojan hug is always welcome. :bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think this is some kind of ploy just to get in a free apple feel.......errrrrrrrr I mean peel..........:doh:


Are you talking about my offer? :huh:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> What could possibly go wrong in a good old-fashioned Trojan ...





Timberwolf said:


> And a little trojan hug is always welcome.



You people!

I turn my attention away from this thread for 5 minutes (some of us _do_ have a life you know) and look what happens!

Trojans!

What happened to *good old-fashioned* abstinence? That's what I want to know.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Too old-fashioned for my taste... not my cup of tea.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> What happened to *good old-fashioned* abstinence? That's what I want to know.



Outdated notions like that are about as welcome here as a dog at a bowling alley.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you talking about my offer? :huh:



You made an offer? :blink: 



Ashlynne said:


> You people!
> 
> I turn my attention away from this thread for 5 minutes (some of us _do_ have a life you know) and look what happens!
> 
> ...



I tried abstinence all the way up to marrying my first husband.......I really learned from the experience.
I made sure I had shagged the hell out of my second husband many times over before he even asked me to marry him 
Next guy, I didn't even bother to marry....just shagged him for a couple of years.....

Seems that I just keep getting better/smarter each time


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Outdated notions like that are about as welcome here as a dog at a bowling alley.



And you would know.

Btw, have you ever convinced the guy behind the counter to let you have the *two* pairs of shoes that you need without charging you extra?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Btw, have you ever convinced the guy behind the counter to let you have the *two* pairs of shoes that you need without charging you extra?



I've never needed two pair of shoes. I'm a guy.


:doh: I just got the insult! :doh:

(a pair for the front feet, a pair for the hind ones...)

Good work. You caught me napping on that one, Ashlynne.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

I did hear through the grapvevine that they have added chewy bones and toilet water in the vending machines for you.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet you're proud of yourself, vinegar breath. You'll catch fewer flies with arrogance, you know.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> And you would know.
> 
> Btw, have you ever convinced the guy behind the counter to let you have the *two* pairs of shoes that you need without charging you extra?





Ashlynne said:


> I did hear through the grapvevine that they have added chewy bones and toilet water in the vending machines for you.



Y'see, this is where she's calling me a dog...'cause I referred to a dog earlier.

I get it.

I are smart dog.


"What's one and one, boy?"

"Woof...Woof.................Woof!" :doh:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 8, 2008)

:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2008)

There's been so much hurt and so much hardship on this thread. The thread has seen many bad times and it's seen some good. And yet, underneath it all a strong pioneer spirit shines through. It's inspiring and yet kinda sucks.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't take any wooden nickles. If you do, use them to buy stale peanuts from gas station machines.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet you think lobotomies pay for themselves, too.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

I am busy now...can I ignore you later?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You made an offer? :blink:
> ...


See here...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

In the middle of what?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 9, 2008)

People who live in Dorfus McChuckledoodle houses shouldn't throw jelly beans.


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2008)

*LOOK OUT!!! FATTIE COMING THRU!!!*


----------



## moore2me (Sep 9, 2008)

Some people would gripe if they were hung with a new rope.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 9, 2008)

Trojan hugs and quik zombo-lobotomies for you rumblers! :kiss2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

Back off bitch! I know the house fell on your sister, but *I've* got the ruby slippers now!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

Your Dad would complain if he had an air conditioner in hell


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread is for talking about fat people. Period.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, I don't know how to use that multi-quote thing, but I think I may hit post #3000 tonight!

Woohoo! LOLOLOLOL ROFLMAO!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, I don't know how to use that multi-quote thing, but I think I may hit post #3000 tonight!
> 
> Woohoo! LOLOLOLOL ROFLMAO!


Oh, hey, look at that noob!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

Who granted you permission to say noob?


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2008)

*Hold me closer Tony Danza!



*


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

mango said:


> *Hold me closer Tony Danza!
> 
> *



What a profile head shot! I bet your good side is even better.

Oh, and Truman Capote called. He wants his neck scarf and dark glasses back. 

View attachment geranium.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you want to know what I think about that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2008)

Shut it and post pics of your tits


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shut it and post pics of your tits



It's so clear to me from this post, GEF, what pain you must be in. Such a lot of pain.  Let it out. Let it go. (((((GEF)))))


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 12, 2008)

Did someone want some pictures of tits? I got a couple of tits right here


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2008)

Dear JiminOR, That reminds me of another insult to hurl . . . 

"He is a useful as tits on a boar hog."

(Does this qualify me to be one of the tit gang?)


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope, you're a boob.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, a boobie trap...


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2008)

*I don't like your cuffs! 
I don't like your cuffs! 

A man's cuffs should be even with the tip of his 'pee-pee'. 

Yours are all the way down to your balls!


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> It's so clear to me from this post, GEF, what pain you must be in. Such a lot of pain.  Let it out. Let it go. (((((GEF)))))


That's Jiminor you are hugging ........:doh:




JiminOR said:


> Did someone want some pictures of tits? I got a couple of tits right here



Don't make me put you in a headlock.......



moore2me said:


> Dear JiminOR, That reminds me of another insult to hurl . . .
> 
> "He is a useful as tits on a boar hog."
> 
> (Does this qualify me to be one of the tit gang?)



Lol, years ago, when I worked as a dispatcher, one of the other dispatchers used to say that about a few of our drivers. He was right you know.......


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

Now you kids be careful with this forum rumble stuff...something might be taken as real fighting words and you'll get in trouble!


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

You're from WHERE? Well, if I wanted to give the world an enema, I know where to stick the hose...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

Victim said:


> You're from WHERE? Well, if I wanted to give the world an enema, I know where to stick the hose...


 
I tried to rep you for this but someone turned off my rep hose.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2008)

((((((((rep hose))))))))


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

-------------- rep hoes ----------------


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2008)

Did someone call me? I heard "Rep Whore" and . . . .


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Did someone call me? I heard "Rep Whore" and . . . .



Rep whore, that's me!!!!, oh wait a minute, that's for
the Rep Whines thread, I'm outta' here!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, hello? I heard there were bad feelings brewing and I'm here to exacerbate them with my provocative comments?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2008)

You were too good for that rep. Dump that zero and get yourself a curb, cuz he is just not into you and men are from Mars, my mama told me you better shop around for cheaper insurance. Snap!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's Jiminor you are hugging ........:doh



I blame his problems on Society.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

I blame society on you


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

It's like the elephant in the room is howling for more food and water, but no one is listening.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

smoke what?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> smoke what?



Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

I won't say what you smoke.....


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, we all know _you_ smoke sausages!:doh:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a big talk for someone with a small....cheesecake....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Now the cheesecake talk has reached this cursed thread, too... :doh:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now the cheesecake talk has reached this cursed thread, too... :doh:



Yep, I give this thread a week to live.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now the cheesecake talk has reached this cursed thread, too... :doh:





free2beme04 said:


> Yep, I give this thread a week to live.



I think I missed the boat somewhere. Is the cheesecake contaminated so that upon consuming it, the person becomes sick and expires? If so could we use cheesecake as a lethal weapon in wartime? Is there a way to recognize the evil cheesecake from a normal, succulent, healthy cheesecake?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now the cheesecake talk has reached this cursed thread, too... :doh:





free2beme04 said:


> Yep, I give this thread a week to live.



*
I think I missed the boat somewhere. Is the cheesecake contaminated so that upon consuming it, the person becomes sick and expires? If so could we use cheesecake as a lethal weapon in wartime? Is there a way to recognize the evil cheesecake from a normal, succulent, healthy cheesecake?*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

*eats said cheesecake and puts self on life support.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> normal, succulent, healthy cheesecake?



Is it wrong of me to love this apt description so much? :wubu:

and hell yeah, I smokes me a mean sausage sometimes......


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2008)

I've seen the best minds of my generation crumble when offered cheesecake.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I think I missed the boat somewhere. Is the cheesecake contaminated so that upon consuming it, the person becomes sick and expires? If so could we use cheesecake as a lethal weapon in wartime? Is there a way to recognize the evil cheesecake from a normal, succulent, healthy cheesecake?



The litmus test used for identifying rogue cheesecake is the bounce test.


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2008)

Please refrain from speaking, you're wasting oxygen that can be used for more important biological processes, such as the decay of raw sewage.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2008)

It is you, sir, who could stand to conserve a little oxygen.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Smoke 'em if you got 'em.



Deborah is getting all Cypress Hill on us!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2008)

She has fallen in with a very rough crowd in the last couple of weeks, Shosh.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> > moore2me said:
> ...



Whether it's tires or joints, I think what's most important is how she says that...





Smoke it dude!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She has fallen in with a very rough crowd in the last couple of weeks, Shosh.



This is what happens when I turn my back for even a minute!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Life is hard... 





This thread is even harder.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww, c'mon everybody! It's a new day and a fresh start to a new week. Can't we just, for once, lay down our differences, join hands and sing a lovely song in perfect harmony?

_Kum-ba-yah_, perhaps?


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Awww, c'mon everybody! It's a new day and a fresh start to a new week. Can't we just, for once, lay down our differences, join hands and sing a lovely song in perfect harmony?
> 
> _Kum-ba-yah_, perhaps?



The best you can do in this thread is
"Ridin' The Storm Out".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqG52NpKNdk


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw two dogs humping in the street this morning. It reminded me of you.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 15, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, all the crap in YouTube comments represents all you posters out there! For 1 year, brother, for 1 year, I held my head high, I did everything for the charities, I did everything for the kids & for the reception I get when I logon to this board... YOU POSTERS CAN STICK IT, BROTHER!

If it wasn't for Maxx Awesome, you people wouldn't be here. If it wasn't for Maxx Awesome, Conrad would be selling meat out of the back of a truck in Minneapolis! And if it wasn't for Maxx Awesome, all these Johnny-Come-Latelies that you see out here, posting with me out here... I was gettin' thousands of posts on various boards across the internet while they were figuring out how to get their dial-up connections workin' to download porn onto their Dad's computers!

SO WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER... WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE MAXX WORLD ORDER RUNS WILD ON YOU?!

*Tony Schiavone:* We have seen the end of Maxxamania! Maxx Awesome you can go to hell! Straight to hell!


----------



## Suze (Sep 15, 2008)

you need help. :O


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Al Gore and I invented this place. The rest of you are just posers.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Al Gore and I invented this place. The rest of you are just posers.



Al Gore invented global warming to drive
the price of freon up.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to put you out of your misery and sick man-bear-pig on you.
half man, half bearpig...or was it half bear, half manpig?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Now, this is just plain sick.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I saw two dogs humping in the street this morning. It reminded me of you.



That is insulting?  




free2beme04 said:


> I'm going to put you out of your misery and sick man-bear-pig on you.
> half man, half bearpig...or was it half bear, half manpig?



Man-bear-pig is so...............big...... :batting: :blush:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, well, the next time you decide to start making one iota of sense, please have one of your goons notify me ASAP .


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that thing food or a sex toy?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

How _disrespectful_.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 15, 2008)

Isn't there another option?

Of course there isn't. All _you_ think about is yourself and your dirty, dirty needs.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey! Queens rules does not include slapping someone in the face with fishes....although it probably should.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2008)

The coast is clear. It's OK to stop acting like a moron now.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope you're not cereal.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 16, 2008)

the big kahuna?? Come on buddy you are more of a guppy in a little pond than a big kahuna on the ocean.


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2008)

You're so ugly you have to hang a pork chop around your neck just to get the dog to play with you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Your blandishment makes me sick.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 17, 2008)

For f*ck's sake. Everything's about sex with you, isn't it?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Why's it always gotta be about the kettle? Hmmmm?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 17, 2008)

YURI DUMP!

TONIGHT I'M BRITISHIN'...

I'M DOIN' HIM AN EGG! YOU'RE NOT ME & YOU PARIS!



I'm hungry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ccog02xSIo


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

lets make sweeeet luv in the forest so the animals can watch us. i know youd like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> For f*ck's sake. Everything's about sex with you, isn't it?





Maxx Awesome said:


> YURI DUMP!
> 
> TONIGHT I'M BRITISHIN'...
> 
> I'M DOIN' HIM AN EGG! YOU'RE NOT ME & YOU PARIS!




Strangely, this post about "doing him an egg" got me all strangely aroused again :doh: :blush:


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Why am I not surprised to see the words strange and aroused being posted by you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm strangely aroused that you noticed..... :batting:


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

And I'm strangely running for the hills, imagine that


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

my post was about arousal and secks and all that stuff too you know ..but i guess it wasnt good enough to turn ye on...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

It is strange for a woman to turn me on.....well...at least one not called Mossystate anyway.......but somehow....someway....in some very strange way.....you do SusieQ......does that make you feel better in some strangely arousing kind of way?


----------



## Suze (Sep 17, 2008)

oh yeehh....you bet :smitten:

i dont mind being number 2...12...38.....100...000 as long as i turn you on just a liiiiiittle bit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Really interesting what's going on here...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Way to be ironic there, Alannis.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

*slaps Alannis....in an odd, strange...yet arousing.... kind of way*







Jiminor, strangely enough, is NOT allowed to watch


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you trying to tempt me?


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 18, 2008)

If by tempt you mean mock, then yeah, totally.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

Are we back to this again? I thought we buried this horse long ago.

Come up with something more original and I just might come back to read what you have to say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

What's so original about beating dead horses?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

For someone who has bumble bees up his butt, you sure have a lot to say.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought you said that would never tell anyone about that?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 18, 2008)

YOU DON'T HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE EARTH TO ROTATE ON A 47 DEGREE AXIS SO THE STARS CAN SUCK THE SKY & CREATE AN EQUINOX SO YOU CAN SEE THE BIG DIPPER! NO, NO, NO! YOU JUST CALL BIG POPPA, 'CAUSE I'M THE MAN WITH THE BIG DIPPER & SATISFACTION'S COMIN'! WHEN I GO BEHIND & DO THE BUMP 'N' GRIND, IT'S ONLY A MATTER O' TIME BEFORE SOMEBODY CALLS ME THE BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY! BUT THAT'S DAVEY, MEAN GENE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoXZe_S3wI


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Weird. Really weird. And I mean it.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2008)

The pants are incredibly tiny. It's hard to understand how we got in this predicament.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2008)

I have always found that incredibly tiny pants can be put on using a liberal application of Crisco to one's body, lay down on your vinyl sheets (I know you have them) and pull the pants up very slowly. If there's a zipper, you may need to use pliers as well. (I'm sure just reading this will probably sound kinky to some (GEF).) 

I forgot to tell you. If you need to pee, do it before initiating above procedure.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Why don't you just sell yourself at WalMart?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanx. U 2.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have always found that incredibly tiny pants can be put on using a liberal application of Crisco to one's body, lay down on your vinyl sheets (I know you have them) and pull the pants up very slowly. If there's a zipper, you may need to use pliers as well. *(I'm sure just reading this will probably sound kinky to some (GEF).) *
> 
> I forgot to tell you. If you need to pee, do it before initiating above procedure.



No, tiny.........things........never sound erotic to me


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have always found that incredibly tiny pants can be put on using a liberal application of Crisco to one's body, *lay down on your vinyl sheets* (I know you have them) and pull the pants up very slowly. If there's a zipper, you may need to use pliers as well. (I'm sure just reading this will probably sound kinky to some (GEF).)
> 
> I forgot to tell you. *If you need to pee, do it before initiating above procedure.*


For the love of GOD!
No. More. Pee. In. Bed. Activities!
kthxbainao.
-Rusty


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Why don't you just sell yourself at WalMart?



I have tried on several occasions, but the stores aren't sure if I belong in the Lawn & Garden section next to the Garden Weasels or in the Pet Department next to the bags of Old Roy Field Rations for Stray Cats and Shrews. And to make matters worse, one time they made me stay in the clearance racks next to the expired Easter candy and the mole remover ointments. By the end of the day, I had spent all my money on chick and bunny Peeps that were starting to get rigor mortis.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> For the love of GOD!
> No. More. Pee. In. Bed. *Activities*!
> kthxbainao.
> -Rusty



Rusty,

You mean "sessions," right?  :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Rusty,
> 
> You mean "sessions," right?  :happy:


I think there was a second thread in that stream entitled "more...activites". 
However, in the interests of sanity (nevermind decency!) I am _not_ gonna look it up.

-Rusty


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I think there was a second thread in that stream entitled "more...activites".
> However, in the interests of sanity (nevermind decency!) I am _not_ gonna look it up.
> 
> -Rusty



We should thank our lucky stars it wasn't "bouts," I suppose.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> We should thank our lucky stars it wasn't "bouts," I suppose.


In either case, it was an epic trainwreck of a thread. Or two.

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2008)

There definitely was both an "activities" thread and a "sessions" one.

The next one scheduled is "festivities," I believe.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2008)

How do people feel about a pee in bed reunion?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 20, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I think there was a second thread in that stream entitled "more...activites".
> However, in the interests of sanity (nevermind decency!) I am _not_ gonna look it up.
> 
> -Rusty



Heh. Heh.

He said "stream."


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> How do people feel about a pee in bed reunion?



If you're going to have a pee in bed reunion, I need to call my two younger brothers. When they were in kindergarten & grade school, they were the Michael Phelps and Tiger Woods of bed wetting.








And I swear, I did nothing to those boys to make them do that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Some do it because they want to...


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> There definitely was both an "activities" thread and a "sessions" one.
> 
> The next one scheduled is "festivities," I believe.


Scheduled?!
Ok, someone hack their calendar and delete it, ok?

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

You have to be offline to get hold of that calendar...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> If you're going to have a pee in bed reunion, I need to call my two younger brothers. When they were in kindergarten & grade school, they were the Michael Phelps and Tiger Woods of bed wetting.
> 
> And I swear, I did nothing to those boys to make them do that.



I went to school with these three kids, brothers, who claimed to be the Bee Gees of bed wetting and another who claimed to be the Tom Jones of it.

At college in Buffalo, another guy was supposed to be the James Brown of bed wetting, and when the Godfather of Soul came to town I heard he was invited onstage to sing "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag" with him.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I went to school with these three kids, brothers, who claimed to be the Bee Gees of bed wetting and another who claimed to be the Tom Jones of it.
> 
> At college in Buffalo, another guy was supposed to be the James Brown of bed wetting, and when the Godfather of Soul came to town I heard he was invited onstage to sing "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag" with him.



If you didn't understand the "jest" of my post - I certainly don't understand yours. Let me explain. When we were kids growing up, mom & day had day jobs and had to get three kids off to school each morning too. Since I was five years older than one brother and 7 years older than the other, I was given the chore of changing their sheets everymorning that they were wet. It seemed to me that these guys were prolific in their bed wetting. Perhaps the best all around - ie. the best swimmer- Michael Phelps, the best golfer -Tiger Woods.

I did this job for too long until mom got them to stop or she trained them to change their own sheets. Mom, not to let anyone get off that easy, then gave me the job of laundry & making up the beds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

If this should be a private rumble, you two should get yourself a room in Hyde Park.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

You have a firm grasp of the obvious.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Now children, no fighting.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Look who's talking!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, look who's talking.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Pfft!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Stop farting, please. You're disturbing the peace.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Ppppppppffffffffffffffffftttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Are those pretend fighting words?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> If this should be a private rumble, you two should get yourself a room in Hyde Park.



Don't make me have to set your keyboard on the taser setting again.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

_*in a mocking, whiny voice:_ "Are those pretend fighting words?"  Boo hoo hoo. You big baby.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> If you didn't understand the "jest" of my post - I certainly don't understand yours. Let me explain. When we were kids growing up, mom & day had day jobs and had to get three kids off to school each morning too. Since I was five years older than one brother and 7 years older than the other, I was given the chore of changing their sheets everymorning that they were wet. It seemed to me that these guys were prolific in their bed wetting. Perhaps the best all around - ie. the best swimmer- Michael Phelps, the best golfer -Tiger Woods.
> I did this job for too long until mom got them to stop or she trained them to change their own sheets. Mom, not to let anyone get off that easy, then gave me the job of laundry & making up the beds.



Sorry for the misunderstanding, Moore. Sounds like you were a good daughter and sister to them.

I was thinking more along the lines that your brothers and the guys from my post could all be featured in a _Giants of Bed Wetting_ video.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> _*in a mocking, whiny voice:_ "Are those pretend fighting words?"  Boo hoo hoo. You big baby.




*sticks tongue out atcha!*


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

It's all fun and games until somebody get's hurt. 



*also a 3 stooges T-shirt*


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Why, you!

I oughta!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey now!

Do *not* make me pull this thread over!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Don't make me have to set your keyboard on the taser setting again.


Hey, I could need some energy... 



Ashlynne said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Do *not* make me pull this thread over!


Uh oh... The thread police is knockin'...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been posting on this thread too long to stop now. You punks....sure, you're trying my patience, but can't we find a way to respect each other's differences and move forward? I'd like to see this thread get back on topic by early October.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone that disagrees with me just needs to stfu and chill


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

_You_ chill first. You insulted the elephant in the room and now you're starving a dead horse. Grow up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

It's immature.....and just plain WRONG to disagree with me......


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

Why don't you just eat a cheezburger and leave the thinking to me?


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't make me send my back up !!!!













They have my back !!!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Y'all juz' plain ig'nunt!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Was this actually a language you typed there?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Who'zza Wha'zzuh You Tawkin' boutz???


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm talking about you, dude! (Assuming I interpreted your mumblings right...)


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

You'd better learn your language before insulting us.


----------



## Victim (Sep 22, 2008)

Why don't you take all this pee-in-bed talk to the 'streaming' chat...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Good idea. Would you mind joining them?


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 22, 2008)

how comes it always smells like ass and rancid weasel cheese in here?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 22, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> how comes it always smells like ass and rancid weasel cheese in here?



Everyone! He's calling from inside the house! Get out now!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

Whatever you do ... do *not* go down into the basement.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2008)

You may want to see a gynecologist about that boulder.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> Why don't you take all this pee-in-bed talk to the 'streaming' chat...


Well played, my good man.
Well played, indeed.

-Rusty


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

YOu've got me so mad I would throw this pie on your face. Wait...no I wont cos that's a waste of a perfectly good pie. *sticks finger in pie and takes a lick*


----------



## dragorat (Sep 23, 2008)

*You know if any of you even had 1/2 a brain a paperclip would still be more intelligent!Better looking too!*


----------



## Victim (Sep 23, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *You know if any of you even had 1/2 a brain a paperclip would still be more intelligent!Better looking too!*



Yeah, but it wouldn't be half as bent as you...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## JiminOR (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh hey, lolcats. Haven't seen that before. What next, you gonna post "All your base belong to us"?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

*refers everyone to her previous post*

*blah blah blah blah blah blah*


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the "Dogs eating pizza" thread much better than this one.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I like the "Dogs eating pizza" thread much better than this one.



I'd prefer a thread of dogs playing poker.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, come on!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 23, 2008)

Lamest Gob Bluth impression ever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Who asked _you_?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'd prefer a thread of dogs playing poker.





Timberwolf said:


> Oh, come on!



Well, if you two insist . . . here they are . . . Dogs Playing Poker. Enjoy! 

View attachment dogs1.jpg


View attachment dogs2.jpg


View attachment dogs3.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

If you can't play with the big dogs, stay on the porch!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2008)

You are young. Go and live in France a while.

*_Above reply stolen from post by Susannah in a different thread._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Well, if you two insist . . . here they are . . . Dogs Playing Poker. Enjoy!



Sweet!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

t'is not so hard to undertand...middle finger meet f*cktard, and salute.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn lady, why don't I just cut my nuts off right now and save us both some time?


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck you and the horse that rode you.


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

As for you buddy, I am NOT a licensed doctor of Proctology, so I'm not even ALLOWED to deal with your kind...


----------



## jaxjaguar (Sep 24, 2008)

kiss a train

go f a wombat

need a match? how about your face and my ass?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 24, 2008)

Everyone knows that you're half the man I am & that I have half the brain that you do... wait... wait...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

You and your robot hands can go take a flying leap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

You know how much I care about what you're saying...


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You know how much I care about what you're saying...



My concern can be measured in micro give-a-shits.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Fuck you and the horse that rode you.



Here's a button instead of a horse. . . . 

View attachment 23056722v11_150x150_front.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

Victim said:


> My concern can be measured in micro give-a-shits.


 
I think they have over-the-counter medicines for that now, just sayin'


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

"Here's a button instead of a horse. . . ."

Yeah, that works. Here, let me throw my golf pencil down your cavernous mine shaft.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

You people suck.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Mean people suck. Nice people swallow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

Victim said:


> Damn lady, why don't I just cut my nuts off right now and save us both some time?





JiminOR said:


> Fuck you and the horse that rode you.





jaxjaguar said:


> kiss a train
> 
> go f a wombat
> 
> need a match? how about your face and my ass?





Timberwolf said:


> You people suck.





JiminOR said:


> Mean people suck. Nice people swallow.



I come to this thread to be entertained....but always leave it feeling turned on......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn, girl, in which gutter do we find *your* mind?


----------



## Victim (Sep 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I come to this thread to be entertained....but always leave it feeling turned on......:blush:



The line I supplied I actually felt like saying to another DIMmer, but I'm trying to be nice by just venting anonymously on this thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Damn, girl, in which gutter do we find *your* mind?



Oh....so now you are interested in my mind and not..........cheesecake? :batting:


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got a block of tofu and I know how to use it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

If she uses the words "tofu" and "cheesecake" in the same sentence...then there will be some serious e-rumbling going on.....


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 26, 2008)

pshaaaaaaaaaaw, I prefer to throw the tofu and eat the cheesecake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> I've got a block of tofu and I know how to use it!


Now I'm skeerd...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh....so now you are interested in my mind and not..........cheesecake? :batting:


:doh: Don't mind my asking. I know where it is. :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you a Shophole?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2008)

I think shophole should have turned me on.....but strangely it didn't......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you a cheesecake?


----------



## Victim (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you know that little mushroom in the vegetable bin in your fridge?

The one that has been sitting in a bag for two weeks. It's gone all black and slimy.


THAT'S YOUR WILLY THAT IS!!!





(obscure knowledge reppage for the first one to identify the source of that)


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 26, 2008)

The source is your mom.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

Victim said:


> Do you know that little mushroom in the vegetable bin in your fridge?
> 
> The one that has been sitting in a bag for two weeks. It's gone all black and slimy.
> 
> ...



See that Eddie "The Eagle"? That's you that is!:bow:

Newman & Baddiel fro teh winz!1!!1!!1


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, my. :doh:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

The Jerk Store called... your order came in!

No wait...

The Grocery Store called... They're running out of YOU!

Wait... wait...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2008)

Victim said:


> Do you know that little mushroom in the vegetable bin in your fridge?
> 
> The one that has been sitting in a bag for two weeks. It's gone all black and slimy.
> 
> ...



I wish I had read this before breaking up with the ex-bf


----------



## moore2me (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey man, I ran into your mom at the County Health Dept. today. She said if you don't come home tonight SOBER, she is going to rent your room out your transexual boyfriend again. She needs the money bad - your dad can't stand it in that crowded jail cell anymore. The last three of his teeth have fallen out so he has to gum his baloney sandwiches. 

And pick her up a couple of bottles of that head lice remover while you are out and about.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 27, 2008)

*Are those breasts or did you get attacked by Hornets?*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2008)

Are those hornets or were you attacked by breasts?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2008)

What's that next to your bed?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 7, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> NO NO FUCK YOU YOU ARE STUPID GO AWAY ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


..........


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2008)

Any good weight gain pics?


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Any good weight gain pics?



Santa, you're in a forum rumble, you don't
to start a world war!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

"this is just for the ladies"


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> "this is just for the ladies"



If you were a lady you wouldn't be posting in this thread, Lovelyone. 

That's why I'm asking for pics. Cot, meet petal. :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got your lady righhhhhht here, Santaclear. *grabs 9 inch penis*
As for photos...you show me yours and I'll show you mine, bwuahahahaha!


----------



## dragorat (Oct 7, 2008)

*If you're grabbing 9 inches it CAN'T be Santa...He just doesn't measure up that way!*


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought we'd agreed to let this subject die. But no ... there you go, stirring things up once again. I guess I shouldn't expect any less.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2008)

Is your mind in the gutter or is the gutter in your mind?


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> "this is just for the ladies"



Just For The Ladies..........a list of everything 
you DON'T want?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *If you're grabbing 9 inches it CAN'T be Santa...He just doesn't measure up that way!*


 
I was grabbing my own. Since I've got more than most men here, I've got to be macho like that. *giggles* Oh wait that wasnt a penis, it was a fat roll, neverrrrrrrrrrrmind!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 7, 2008)

What _IS_ it with you people???


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd tell you to go to hell, but I work there and I don't want to see you everyday.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, y'all. Is there any chance you could put a lid on it and shut it real tight?

Thanks. God bless.


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hey, y'all. Is there any chance you could put a lid on it and shut it real tight?
> 
> Thanks. God bless.



That's like commanding "Peace, be still!!!", I just don't
think it'll happen in Dimmerand.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2008)

Pipe down, everyone.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 8, 2008)

Everyone put down the pipe!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2008)

Well said, Ashlynne.

I think we're winning the War on Intellectualism.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah!! 

_*time passes*_

Hey, wait a minute ........


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Oct 8, 2008)

Pull my Finger I dare You !! * opens another can of beans*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 9, 2008)

_I don't think you are a fool, but what's my opinion compared to that of thousands of others?_


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 9, 2008)

I never said you were a _tool_.

Btw, how is living in a shed in the backyard working out for you?


----------



## dragorat (Oct 9, 2008)

*I'm sure she's very comfortable with the rest of the hoes!*


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 9, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *I'm sure she's very comfortable with the rest of the hoes!*



That's cold. C-o-l-d.

I'm shocked that you'd ever say such a thing. 

This used to be a kinder, gentler thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to feel comfortable posting on this thread.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to feel comfortable pissing in this.....oh....sorry....need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 9, 2008)

You are just a little ray of sunshine aren't you? *sarcasm*


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2008)

If you people keep up with the personal attacks I'm telling on you, and you'll get in trouble.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> If you people keep up with the personal attacks I'm telling on you, and you'll get in trouble.



Santa, you're in a rumble thread. If personal attacks
bother you, you're welcome to leave.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 9, 2008)

imfree said:


> Santa, you're in a rumble thread. If personal attacks
> bother you, you're welcome to leave.



Santaclear is no longer subscribed to this thread.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Santaclear is no longer subscribed to this thread.



Seriously??? I never took this thread seriously. I unsubscribed
and came back several times, but never took anything in this
one seriously.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> If you people keep up with the personal attacks I'm telling on you, and you'll get in trouble.



He started it! He was on _MY SIDE_ of the car!





imfree said:


> Santa, you're in a rumble thread. If personal attacks
> bother you, you're welcome to leave.



I've always liked "You're welcome to leave".

It's so passive-agressive, snooty and smarmy if you put the right pause in it:

You are welcome...

_...to leave._


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> He started it! He was on _MY SIDE_ of the car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is out of control. Maybe I'm out of control.
Sorry for my behavior, Santa and Guys. I'm 
unsubscribing for a while, myself.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

my happiest moments are the ones where I am wishing you away, like the dead seeds that yoou blow off old dandelions.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

_My_ happiest moments are the ones when I am burping so loudly that I can't hear a word you utter.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

oh, looks like someone has binged on "bitch" flakes.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

Quit stating the obvious, or I'm going to have to punctuate this sentence with an angry face


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

Everyone's entitled to be stupid, but you seem to be abusing the priviledge!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

_*resubscribes to thread._


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

ummmm we lied, size DOES matter.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

If I weren't such a nice person, I'd point out that you're being completely passive-aggressive.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

I really think you're both overbitching.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

Just becaiuse you HAVE one, doesnt men you have to BE one.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 12, 2008)

I really think you're underwear.


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2008)

*Used or unused?*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I really think you're underwear.





dragorat said:


> *Used or unused?*



More like an iron chastity belt.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

For crying out loud. I work hard all week on this thread trying to entertain you people. And now I have to scroll to this?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 12, 2008)

All the posters on Dims are S.O.B.s!


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Used or unused?*



Eeeeeeeeew, USED!!!, to filter coffee, and
they were clean to begin with!!! Sorry,
Guys, I had to resubscribe for that one.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

imfree said:


> Eeeeeeeeew, USED!!!, to filter coffee, and
> they were clean to begin with!!!



It's nasty, Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> It's nasty, Edgar.



Ain't nothin' nasty like coffee, Santa!!! Like people,
adversity just seems to give coffee better
character. Makes me want a cup right now!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

It breaks my heart when I think of all the hard work I've put into this thread, only to see things stray off topic. 

This is not the little thread I once knew, and it's making me sad.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ain't nothin' nasty like coffee, Santa!!! Like people,
> adversity just seems to give coffee better
> character. Makes me want a cup right now!



I wouldn't mind a cup myself, Edgar. Hold the underwear tho. :eat1: *_I'm using this smiley 'cos the coffee turns out so darn thick after being filtered through underwear._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2008)

Just shut it....the wimminz are back in this thread now.......


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

_*Cringes (cowers, actually) and unsubscribes._


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

You will RESUBSCRIBE if I TELL you to, Dammit!


----------



## imfree (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> You will RESUBSCRIBE if I TELL you to, Dammit!



You probably don't need to take anything SantaClear
says seriously, anyway.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> You will RESUBSCRIBE if I TELL you to, Dammit!



please, no.




imfree said:


> You probably don't need to take anything SantaClear
> says seriously, anyway.



You'll live to regret those words, my friend.

*_Sics vicious attack dog on Edgar_ 

View attachment vicious attack hound.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> please, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vicious Dog!!!!???? Ya, I'm scared to death, that poor
dog's eyes are saying cuddle me, pleeeeeease.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Vicious Dog!!!!???? Ya, I'm scared to death, that poor
> dog's eyes are saying cuddle me, pleeeeeease.



Well all right, so the dog didn't bite your arm off. Hmmm. He's supposed to be an attack dog. I paid $1800 for him. 

Now try these ornery kittens on for size. They may look cute, but don't be fooled - they're actually highly rabid (998 on a rabidity scale of 1000), super-contagious and totally touchy-feely.  This breed has been used by the military for decades and proves absolutely lethal.

Disclaimer: these are not the same kittens Fascinita says she's in love with in her user title. 

View attachment super_cute_kittens.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

Fuzzy kitties? Is that the best you can do? Pussy............cats?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

These are rabid killer kittens. They look cute but they're deadly.

Wait'll imfree gets back - I can't wait to see the look on his face! He'll be quaking in his boots once he sees that I've sent this basket of little meowing hitpussies after him. He'll think twice before telling anybody not to take ol' Santaclear seriously again, yup. These kitties are lethal and mean business. Hell, they better work....I paid a small fortune for them - more than $31,000!  

I think this also means I won the rumble, so we might as well close the thread. 

View attachment super_cute_kittens.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2008)

Er Santa, I hate to rain on your diabolical parade of evilness, but have you had YOUR RABIES SHOT?


----------



## Victim (Oct 13, 2008)

Take a really long look at those kittens, they're the only pussy you're gonna see for a while...


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Well all right, so the dog didn't bite your arm off. Hmmm. He's supposed to be an attack dog. I paid $1800 for him.
> 
> Now try these ornery kittens on for size. They may look cute, but don't be fooled - they're actually highly rabid (998 on a rabidity scale of 1000), super-contagious and totally touchy-feely.  This breed has been used by the military for decades and proves absolutely lethal.
> 
> Disclaimer: these are not the same kittens Fascinita says she's in love with in her user title.



SantaClear, you stone-hearted Borg!!! It's not bad enough
that you lied about these poor kittens being rabid, but,
no!!!, you had to go and p**s away a couple hours in
PhotoShop, cutting and pasting fur image over what is
obviously a harmless, funny, and very benign case of
Feline ChiaVirus! My HCV* flares up every year in October, too,
so f**king what!?!?!?!? I can only think of one thing to
say, "Sir, do you wish to engage?". That's USAF pilot
talk for "Do you want me to fire and blow you and your
plane to f**king pieces?" SantaClear:
THIS MEANS WAR!!!

AFTER ALL, THIS IS THE FORUM RUMBLE THREAD,
an all-out war shouldn't be too noisy for this one!

*HCV=Human Chia Virus


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread never ceases to disappoint me.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> .....................snipped..................................
> 
> I think this also means I won the rumble, so we might as well close the thread.




Winning the rumble doesn't mean s**t, SantaClear you've just
started a war!!!!!!! Only the quick, wise action of a moderator
closing this thread and letting it rightfully die, will prevent
thermonuclear war, now!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Winning the rumble doesn't mean s**t, SantaClear you've just
> started a war!!!!!!! Only the quick, wise action of a moderator
> closing this thread and letting it rightfully die, will prevent
> thermonuclear war, now!



Now you know Mr. Edgar, when you start threatening to destroy the world with a nuclear bomb that you're getting cranky 'cause it's past your bedtime. So be a good boy, put down the unstable uranium & plutonium, pack up all those wires & dials and stuff, and march back to your room.

And tell Santaclear that those cats need to go outside for the night before 8 PM and to quit scaring the residents with those rabies stories. And the next time he brings cats in this hospital, they better be on a DVD and singing and dancing to Andrew Lloyd Webber.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have decided that it's probably best NOT to post all those joke about pussies....... :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Er Santa, I hate to rain on your diabolical parade of evilness, but have you had YOUR RABIES SHOT?



No. Why?
...


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> SantaClear, you stone-hearted Borg!!! It's not bad enough
> that you lied about these poor kittens being rabid, but,
> no!!!, you had to go and p**s away a couple hours in
> PhotoShop, cutting and pasting fur image over what is
> ...



Calm down, Edgar. I've already won. Those cats do have rabies and now you have it too. Sorry!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Winning the rumble doesn't mean s**t, SantaClear you've just
> started a war!!!!!!! Only the quick, wise action of a moderator
> closing this thread and letting it rightfully die, will prevent
> thermonuclear war, now!



Please, Edgar. You need your strength to fight the rabies and the chiavirus.

If the mods close the thread I can show you a password that'll let us continue to post on it. Everything'll be OK.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

That secret password is tattooed on my left breast, and I can tell you for certain that NO one has found it out in a while.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Now you know Mr. Edgar, when you start threatening to destroy the world with a nuclear bomb that you're getting cranky 'cause it's past your bedtime. So be a good boy, put down the unstable uranium & plutonium, pack up all those wires & dials and stuff, and march back to your room.
> 
> And tell Santaclear that those cats need to go outside for the night before 8 PM and to quit scaring the residents with those rabies stories. And the next time he brings cats in this hospital, they better be on a DVD and singing and dancing to Andrew Lloyd Webber.



Nukes are for kids, Mooer2Me. I've rewired the Hardron
Collider to reverse magnetize the WHOLE EARTH the
next time they fire it!


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Please, Edgar. You need your strength to fight the rabies and the chiavirus.
> 
> If the mods close the thread I can show you a password that'll let us continue to post on it. Everything'll be OK.



Every bit of that is utter nonsense, SantaClear.
Have you missed your ECT (shock treatment)
again?


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> That secret password is tattooed on my left breast, and I can tell you for certain that NO one has found it out in a while.



That's sad, Lovelyone, a beautiful gal like you should
not have a problem like that.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Have you missed your ECT (shock treatment) again?



Yes. Why? ..


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd bitch-slap you, but shit splatters and I've already paid too much for dry cleaning this month.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Yes. Why? ..



Well, Santa, cause you need one NOW!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know what you think that photo proves, Edgar. If beautiful hair ever got anybody anywhere, Warren Beatty would be a millionaire.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Well, Santa, cause you need one NOW!!!



Go ahead, Edgar, very nice photo. You know the shock treatments have hardly any effect on me though.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I don't know what you think that photo proves, Edgar. If beautiful hair ever got anybody anywhere, Warren Beatty would be a millionaire.



I didn't know you were a ChiaHead, too! We have a lot
more in common than I thought. What time of year 
does your SCAD* flare-up? Hmmmmmm.....................
Do you date older ChiaHeads?

*SCAD=Seasonal Chia Affective Disorder


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I'd bitch-slap you, but shit splatters and I've already paid too much for dry cleaning this month.



Lovelyone, you're overwrought. We all know you've paid dearly for your loyalty to Dimensions and protecting the security of our cherished home threads with that damn breast/secure password agreement you signed.

My advice? Next time the contract comes up, don't sign.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Lovelyone, you're overwrought. We all know you've paid dearly for your loyalty to Dimensions and protecting the security of our cherished home threads with that damn breast/secure password agreement you signed.
> 
> My advice? Next time the contract comes up, don't sign.


 
Im not overwrought...this is natural bitchiness. Comes in handy when I have to take someone out, mafia-style..


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Go ahead, Edgar, very nice photo. You know the shock treatments have hardly any effect on me though.



Damn, SantaClear, I shoulda' KNOWN it was you
up there when they said the guy was wounded,
but survived!


Video: Real incident, EXPLICIT!!!, man was 
wounded, but survived.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8tprAIQFCE


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 13, 2008)

I _am_ dating an older ChiaHead now! He wears one of those ChiaDread styles, though. Well, they're dreads, but it's not really "Chia."  He's always fertilizing the darn things, too. Very healthy, lush head of "Chia."

PS - Edgar, my cat says revenge is a dish best served cold, RE: your green dye-job on her photo. I told her to calm down, but she's been hissing and spitting for weeks now. You should be careful... She's sneaky, and her claws are sharp


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I _am_ dating an older ChiaHead now! He wears one of those ChiaDread styles, though. Well, they're dreads, but it's not really "Chia."  He's always fertilizing the darn things, too. Very healthy, lush head of "Chia."
> 
> PS - Edgar, my cat says revenge is a dish best served cold, RE: your green dye-job on her photo. I told her to calm down, but she's been hissing and spitting for weeks now. You should be careful... She's sneaky, and her claws are sharp



Cool stuff about your guy, then, I'm encouraged by a gal
like you actually finding ChiaHair attractive, that rocks!

Doesn't that poor kitty-girl realize that the picture was
only a computer simulation to help you identify an 
infection quicker if she were to get one? It will only
help her.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Im not overwrought...this is natural bitchiness. Comes in handy when I have to take someone out, mafia-style..



Well, then you're naturally overwrought.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> Doesn't that poor kitty-girl realize that the picture was
> only a computer simulation to help you identify an
> infection quicker if she were to get one? It will only
> help her.



I'll be sure and tell her. :bow:

Now back to rumbling! 

Darnit!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'll be sure and tell her. :bow:
> 
> Now back to rumbling!
> 
> Darnit!



Excuse me, Fasc. I won the rumble. 

Pretty much everyone who's seen that picture of the kittens has web rabies now.


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Excuse me, Fasc. I won the rumble.
> 
> Pretty much everyone who's seen that picture of the kittens has web rabies now.



Poor Santa, that bad one he got on the pole rattled his
brain to the point of having delusions of grandeur! Ha!,
winning this rumble!, Yah, right!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, Santaclaus. The kitten on the bottom left looks particularly vicious.

Money well spent. Rabid, military-grade kittens....

There's some lesson about how to beat the economy hidden in the parable of your rabid kittens, alright.

 :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Poor Santa, that bad one he got on the pole rattled his brain to the point of having delusions of grandeur! Ha!, winning this rumble!, Yah, right!!!



You already sorta conceded that I won, in this post below, imfree:



imfree said:


> Winning the rumble doesn't mean s**t, SantaClear you've just started a war!!!!!!! Only the quick, wise action of a moderator
> closing this thread and letting it rightfully die, will prevent
> thermonuclear war, now!



Sure, you said winning doesn't mean s**t, but that still doesn't take away from my victory. In fact, it adds to it. 

Also, FreeThinker kinda complained that I won, in a rep comment to me.

This has been a long hard thread, grueling at times, so I must say I find the victory deeply satisfying. :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Excuse me, Fasc. I won the rumble.
> 
> Pretty much everyone who's seen that picture of the kittens has web rabies now.


 
Sorry that is a no-go. I downloaded the newest version of McAfee Kitty rabies anit-viral. I am now immune to cute kitties, puppies with sad eyes, and borgs who intrigue me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You already sorta conceded that I won, in this post below, imfree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have won this rumble, I'm 93 years old. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Excuse me, Fasc. I won the rumble.
> 
> Pretty much everyone who's seen that picture of the kittens has web rabies now.


They don't survive in weightlessness...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Winning the rumble doesn't mean s**t, SantaClear you've just
> started a war!!!!!!! Only the quick, wise action of a moderator
> closing this thread and letting it rightfully die, will prevent
> thermonuclear war, now!


Thermonuclear? *yawn* Is that all you have to offer?
*switches off the sun*


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 14, 2008)

Once again, thanks to all who've posted on this thread for helping me win. I've enjoyed each and every post (well, many of them.) 

Good night and God bless.  *_waves_


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 14, 2008)

_*END OF THREAD*_


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

_*A NEW BEGINNING*_


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

I am glad he's gone. He was really getting on my last good nerve *pokes Santaclear with a stick*


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I am glad he's gone. He was really getting on my last good nerve *pokes Santaclear with a stick*




Never heard it said better! Santa gets on EVERYBODY'S
last good nerve!!! Your rep is in the mail.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Cool stuff about your guy, then, I'm encouraged by a gal like you actually finding ChiaHair attractive, that rocks! QUOTE]
> 
> *Edgar, you do realize that rabbits, goats, and deer also find your chia hair attractive?*
> 
> ...


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ........snipped...........
> Moore's comments:
> Do you have any of the following symptoms?
> 
> ...



Just one question, Moore2Me, since those symptoms you
described above are normal for SantaClear, how did you
determine that he was rabid???


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> imfree said:
> 
> 
> > Cool stuff about your guy, then, I'm encouraged by a gal like you actually finding ChiaHair attractive, that rocks! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Good news are out. Sorry.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> moore2me said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not into animals eating my hair, Moore2Me, I wished to
> ...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I am glad he's gone. He was really getting on my last good nerve *pokes Santaclear with a stick*


 
Edgar, thank you for the rep, but I just want it to be known that everything I say in this thread is only said in jest and in keeping with the theme of the thread. I don't dislike Santaclear in the least--in fact he's quite alluring when he is wearing his see-thru negligee. I don't really want to bitch-slap anyone or poke them with a stick (unless of course they are in a cocoon and I want to see what is inside). 
That being said, why don't you all just go jump into a cold, fast flowing, strong current river?


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Edgar, thank you for the rep, but I just want it to be known that everything I say in this thread is only said in jest and in keeping with the theme of the thread. I don't dislike Santaclear in the least--......snipped....... I don't really want to bitch-slap anyone or poke them with a stick (unless of course they are in a cocoon and I want to see what is inside).....................snipped...............



Same here, and I highly regard you as a kind and
really lovely gal, but in keeping with the purpose
of this thread.......

Why don't you be the first in DimmerLand to
check out and ACTUALLY LEAVE!?!?!?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

hmm, well I think we ALL checked out and left our something behind when we responded on this thread--'cept for you Edgar, oh that reminds me...wipe your nose, your brains are leaking.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

All this moaning and groaning in this thread starts to get ridiculous. 

Get yourself a life, or at least a room!


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> hmm, well I think we ALL checked out and left our something behind when we responded on this thread--'cept for you Edgar, oh that reminds me...wipe your nose, your brains are leaking.



Oh, now that's funny, LovelyOne, (true fact)
the ancient Egyptians believed that the brain
was nothing but an organ that produced 
mucus!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> Same here, and I highly regard you as a kind and
> really lovely gal, but in keeping with the purpose
> of this thread.......
> 
> ...


 
Age before beauty, I always so...so YOU FIRST!!


----------



## Victim (Oct 15, 2008)

Why don't you make like a bell pepper and go get stuffed?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

Why don't you make like a clam and shut up?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 16, 2008)

Why don't you make like a corn popper and pop it?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

You need to make like a squash and be silent.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 16, 2008)

You need to make like a racoon and totally do whatever it is they do.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

Act like a tractor and pull on out of here.


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Act like a tractor and pull on out of here.



Make like a tree and leave.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 16, 2008)

Do like a potato and fry away.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 16, 2008)

Make Like a Fly and Go eat shit.... *wait. THATS NOT IT.*


Make like a Banana and Split.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

*sigh* Why don't you all just suck it in and spit it out?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

Is your _brain running and controlling your mouth_ or is your_ mouth running_ _and controlling your brain?_


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Neither - nor.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Make like a Banana and Split.



I really grooved on the Banana Splits in the early 70's. 

View attachment Bananasplits-longlivelove.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah. And you taught Chubby Checker how to twist...


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah. And you taught Chubby Checker how to twist...



No Wolfy, that was Forest Gump, I designed the Hula Hoop and taught everyone how to use it, remember?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2008)

I saved your life today.............I killed a shit eating dog


----------



## Victim (Oct 16, 2008)

Since you don't share my point of view on this subject, I'm allowing you to graciously f**k off.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> Since you don't share my point of view on this subject, I'm allowing you to graciously f**k off.



I think we can agree to f**k off.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 17, 2008)

I think we can agree to fork off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

:doh:  :doh:  :doh:  :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, it seems we've finally reached a consensus so we may as well end the thread here.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

*_END OF THREAD_*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I think we can agree to fork off.




What are you "sporking" about?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 17, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> What are you "sporking" about?


hehhe, actually I used a big slotted spoon so that all the juice would run off and we could get to the meat of the situation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a rotten meat loaf to me. :eat2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 17, 2008)

_I refuse to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent._


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

I think we've learned a bitter lesson, that meatloaf is not the solution to our problems on this thread.


----------



## imfree (Oct 17, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think we've learned a bitter lesson, that meatloaf is not the solution to our problems on this thread.



So what's wrong with MeatLoaf, I can sing just
like him!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> _I refuse to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent._


I might be armless, but I'm not harmless...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2008)

Now shut it and post peenor pics......


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

So now we know why some mammals eat thier children


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> So what's wrong with MeatLoaf, I can sing just
> like him!



He's fine, just not the solution to this thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> So now we know why some mammals eat thier children



The really smart ones nowadays do just that.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

This thread has grown to feel as comfortable as an old shoe, like a finely aged meatloaf. 

View attachment 2007-10-15_stuffed-meatloaf.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Oct 18, 2008)

*Hello sir.I will be your waiter.What kind of WHINE would you like with that?
*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

Just out of curiousity...are your parents siblings?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

You shouldn't project your character on others.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 19, 2008)

Most people are perfectly capable of feeding themselves, you know.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

a titanic intellect, in a world full of icebergs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah, thus you got lost in this thread...


----------



## dragorat (Oct 20, 2008)

*Cold T-Wolf REAL COLD!
*


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the thread has a cold.


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think the thread has a cold.



I think this thread has unraveled, SantaClear.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Seems like some people in this thread actually have the rabies.


----------



## Victim (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought growling and foaming at the mouth was normal here.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Victim said:


> I thought growling and foaming at the mouth was normal here.


 
Only for Timberwolf-who should save his breath, cos he's gonna need it for his BBW blow-up doll.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2008)

Shush it and post more big.............meatloaf pics......


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

you are one meat slice shy of an entire meatloaf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Only for Timberwolf-who should save his breath, cos he's gonna need it for his BBW blow-up doll.


Come on, I'd blow you away any time...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

umm, you need a tic-tac first


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

My God, you guys are vicious animals !!! You really go for the jugular, don't you. And then you rip the entrails of your victim out and eat them like a T-Rex while the helpless prey is still living. 

Here's a summary of the latest barbs being thrown at peeps:

1. Santaclear - This thread has grown to feel as comfortable as an old shoe, like a finely aged meatloaf.

2. Dragorat - Whiners. 

3. Lovelyone - Are you inbred? 

4.Timberwolf - Same to you.

5. Santaclear - I can feed myself.

6. Lovelyone - Smart will get you in trouble.

7. Timberwolf - You got lost in this thread. 
 
8. Dragorat - Cold Wolf. 

9. Santaclear - More cold.

10. Imfree - Thread has unraveled.

11. Timberwolf - Peeps here have rabies.

12. Victim - Everyone has rabies symptoms? 

13. Lovelyone - Just Timberwolf,, who also has a blow-up doll.

14. Green Eyed Fairy - More meatloaf pics. 

15. Lovelyone - GEF is not a full meatloaf.

16. Timberwolf - I'd blow you away any time. 

17. Lovelyone - Wolfy, you need a tic-tac first. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This level of verbal assault is just downright cruel. I can bear it no longer. You guys are just ripping each other to shreds. Have you no mercy. These are your friends and don't deserve this level of inhumanity. Please, please, rethink this forum rumble situation. . . .think of the children who will never reach adulthood. And I also would like for you to recall the old saying . . . 
"Don't kill the messenger."


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ..."Don't kill the messenger."


Too late...


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

/in a loud, grating tone/

Put your #$.^* socks in the #$!* wash. You are such a slob. This thread looks like a pigsty because of you and I'm tired of it!


----------



## Llanitas (Oct 21, 2008)

*LAST HOUR:* The ocean liner "Titanic" has just sunken because of an iceberg.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh well...


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

The only iceberg I see floating around here is the iceberg called "conjugation."


----------



## dragorat (Oct 21, 2008)

*Conjugation?????I thought that was constipation!
*


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 21, 2008)

Constipation my butt... I think we're talking consternation here!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 21, 2008)

Some of the posts floating in this thread are like giant turds that you have to navigate around.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

"when the log rolls over, you will drown."


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys ARE icebergs. The complete jerkweed we see is only the part on the surface. You're actually 90% worse underneath...


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

Captain Hopewell of the submarine USS Gene Roddenberry, calls for the periscope to be raised. What she sees are vessels swarming in the neutral zone. The camouflage provided by the sub's designers has again led ships in the area to let down their guard and the sub begins a quiet but lethal approach . She calls for the torpedoes to be activated and begins a countdown. . .


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 22, 2008)

This thread needs an enema.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 22, 2008)

Seriously, I think the only hope might be to flush the thread and then begin anew.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 22, 2008)

somehow I didnt associate you with the tidy-bowl man, until now.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 22, 2008)

Another peeve I have about this thread is how people dress. Sure, accept who you are. But that doesn't mean it's OK to come on here posting in sweatpants, baggy clothes, or sneakers.  No hoodies either. 

This Lebanese meatloaf looks pretty good, no? :eat2: 

View attachment lebanesemeatloaf.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 22, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah. This thread is all talk, no action.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 22, 2008)

With assholes like these around, who needs enemas?

Just keeping with the theme. Something about Lebanese meatloaf just makes me feel...uncomfortable.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Could it be that you actually *are* incomfortable?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 22, 2008)

Definitely not outcomfortable


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Should this be a coming out?


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2008)

Captain Hopewell takes aim at the Lebanese meatloaf and fires torpedoes. A direct hit. Goat and couscous is everywhere in the water. The tiger sharks and a great white start to circle. They refuse to eat the meatloaf tho. Sharks do have their standards. The sharks turn and leave in a huff. 

Cpt Hopewell emails Secretary of Defense that perhaps this material will work as a shark repellant for the US Navy and a grizzly bear repellant for the US Army men & women stationed in Alaska. Cpt Hopewell then emails Santaclear and thanks him for the idea that has earned her an extra star on her uniform. Salute.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2008)

Please do us all a favor and play 'Hide and go F.CK yourself' with your other annoying personalities.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Another peeve I have about this thread is how people dress. Sure, accept who you are. But that doesn't mean it's OK to come on here posting in sweatpants, baggy clothes, or sneakers.  No hoodies either.
> 
> This Lebanese meatloaf looks pretty good, no? :eat2:




This meatloaf doesn't really look all that...........big to me


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

*It's not my god damned planet, understand monkey boy?*


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

You must've skipped a step somewhere in the evolutionary ladder.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it actually legal that you're posting in this thread?


----------



## Victim (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, you ARE a walking violation of the laws of nature...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> Well, you ARE a walking violation of the laws of nature...


what's your point? (besides that thing on the top of your head, that is.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you really think there is a point? (besides... you know what...)


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This meatloaf doesn't really look all that...........big to me



Nah, it is very big. The photo was taken from like ten feet away and the meatloaf weighs 80 pounds. I knew I'd have to post a really big one to impress you. I got it it at supersizemeatloaf.com. 

The leaves and other props on the table are deliberately big so as to give a false impression of scale for the photo. :bow: 

View attachment lebanesemeatloaf.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Oct 24, 2008)

It's because I am fat...isn't it!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Sure. What did you think? (Given that you actually think...)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

It's WRONG!!!!!!



It's RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

If you think so... It's your opinion and I don't have to share it.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> It's WRONG!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's RIGHT!!!!!!!



Don't think I'm in love to-night!!!!!!



I kissed a girl & I thought it was okay!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

That's simply stupid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Nah, it is very big. The photo was taken from like ten feet away and the meatloaf weighs 80 pounds. I



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't give a damn about your two cents!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2008)

You should give a hoot, though.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2008)

Stuart Mackenzie: Look at the size of that boy's heed. 
Tony Giardino: Shhh! 
Stuart Mackenzie: I'm not kidding, it's like an orange on a toothpick. 
Tony Giardino: Shhh, you're going to give the boy a complex. 
Stuart Mackenzie: Well, that's a huge noggin. That's a virtual planetoid. 
Tony Giardino: Shh! 
Stuart Mackenzie: Has it's own weather system. 
Tony Giardino: Sh, sh, shh. 
Stuart Mackenzie: HEAD! MOVE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

That's downright rude.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

Why the bitterness? Have a nice day.


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you in here causing trouble again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Is there anything else he would be capable of?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

You make me wish the Page Up key was a Shut Up Key.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2008)

Can someone please help me find my jacket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you mean the one you're wearing?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh. 

Thanks.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a story.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Wrong time. Wrong place. Wrong idea.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

You are lame. And this thread blows dingleberries.

PS - I really, really, really mean that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Try not to hit the doorframe while leaving.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

I am not going to be quiet until you decide to shut up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I have decided to shut up if you do.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

You go first.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 2, 2008)

*OK....who left the preschoolers in here!*


----------



## Victim (Nov 3, 2008)

I know why you can't get a date. Women figure since you don't have any balls, you don't have a dick either...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2008)

I had planned to bow out of this thread gracefully. But this recent round of vicious attacks has prematurely forced my hand.

I'm back. To defend my friends, whom I love.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a terrible thing to have someone say to you! Let me know if I can do anything to help. Think of me as a caring friend. I'm on your side, all the way. /*Secretly thinking: "Whoa! Nice rack! :smitten:*/


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

Die











t......


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2008)

This I can promise: I will not shut up until everyone else on this thread has shut up.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This I can promise: I will not shut up until everyone else on this thread has shut up.



Take a very deep breath, SantaClear, you've got
a helluva' lot of talking to do if you think you're
going to talk until the rest of us shut up! IMHO


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, this actually could get a tad difficult, yes.

I have decided that I won't shut up before everone else has.

I won't even shut up if you kill me.


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, this actually could get a tad difficult, yes.
> 
> I have decided that I won't shut up before everone else has.
> 
> I won't even shut up if you kill me.



Woo-hoo!!!, TimberWolf, you win the 
Tom Petty-I Won't Back Down award 
for that one 'cause you just won't 
back down! What determination!!!


----------



## mango (Nov 3, 2008)

****WARNING*** Assholes are closer than they appear. 



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Especially when _you_ look into a mirror...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 4, 2008)

_*backs away from Mango's assholes_


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _*backs away from Mango's assholes_



I didn't know Mango had dual exhaust!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 4, 2008)

You certainly know how to be anal at the worst moments, imfree. Actually, that should be _anally retentive_, shouldn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

How do _you_ know?


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You certainly know how to be anal at the worst moments, imfree. Actually, that should be _anally retentive_, shouldn't it?



My analist told me that, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Are we already in the gutter? All this anal speaking...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 4, 2008)

You dragged this thread so low we've left the gutter and entered the sewer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you always project your character on others?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 4, 2008)

I know it's not P.C., but sometimes you have to put the SmackDown on a ho!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of assholes...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of Verne Gagne's obscure masturbation techniques...


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of needing to get laid...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of Greg Evigan...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Are we already in the gutter? All this anal speaking...



You must just bring out the best in people......



Maxx Awesome said:


> I know it's not P.C., but sometimes you have to put the SmackDown on a ho!





Fascinita said:


> Speaking of assholes...





Maxx Awesome said:


> Speaking of Verne Gagne's obscure masturbation techniques...





Fascinita said:


> Speaking of needing to get laid...



OH GAWD PEOPLE...why do you insist on getting me turned on all the time :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess it's a habit.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 5, 2008)

*NUN YO BIZNEZ,HO!Go thee back to the nunery!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Say, is that actually a language?


----------



## Victim (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if you have shit for brains everything sounds a bit muffled.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Look who's talking...


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2008)

Tosses a low-powered, home-made flash/bang device
into the thread in hopes of inciting some response....



***4 big flash bulbs and a medium firecracker,
with batteries and bump-trigger, nothing very
dangerous, just rude.


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

imfree said:


> Tosses a low-powered, home-made flash/bang device
> into the thread in hopes of inciting some response....
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, and I had 5 farad car audio stiffening cap ready to dump into a wad of steel wool...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2008)

Why bother trying to resurrect this thread? You're texting a dead horse.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 17, 2008)

Fuck it. (extra characters huzzah)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

You don't have any other hobbies, do you?


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> Damn, and I had 5 farad car audio stiffening cap ready to dump into a wad of steel wool...



That sounds nice, but 12 to 16 volts on steel wool
just flames a little. A 100,000uf capacitor bank at
185volts, like the one I had, would give a nice
explosion.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys! She's running a little rough and smokey,
but we did succeed in jump-starting this thread.


----------



## darking25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello, I hope the big move


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

I dun't knoo vhy ell zee hete-a. Vhy ere-a ve-a heteeng oone-a unuzeer in thees threed. Bork bork bork! Let's ell cume-a tugezeer und sey neece-a theengs tu oone-a unuzeer. Hurty flurty schnipp schnipp! Lets teke-a teeme-a tu relex und nut roomble-a und stooffff. Vhet du yuoo sey?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2008)

You really need to invest in cable TV......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

In my opinion, a nice big sattelite dish would do better.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2008)

darking25 said:


> Hello, I hope the big move



Welcome.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> In my opinion, a nice big sattelite dish would do better.



Direct-TV, digital with 18" (45cm) dish, is very nice!


----------



## mango (Nov 17, 2008)

*What's-a matter you, hey, gotta no respect
What-a you t'ink you do, why you look-a so sad
It's-a not so bad, it's-a nice-a place
Ah, shaddup you face!


:doh:*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck television and satellite! Wait, that is kind of off topic.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 18, 2008)

I am in love with Santaclear. Err, no... wait, I meant everclear. No wait, I meant evergreens (christmastime and all) ....nevermind.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 18, 2008)

confused ?


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> confused ?



You won't be, not after this week's episode of Soap!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Direct-TV, digital with 18" (45cm) dish, is very nice!


Eighteen inches? That's quite tiny, isn't it?

I thought of a *minimum* of 30 inches...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Victim said:


> You won't be, not after this week's episode of Soap!


You'll be cleaner, yes, but wiser? I doubt that.


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

That wasn't a 747 that just went over your head...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

You want to tell me it was Roc?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Eighteen inches? That's quite tiny, isn't it?
> 
> I thought of a *minimum* of 30 inches...




Oh............you're definitely speaking my language now......:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm quite talented at speaking foreighn languages...


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 19, 2008)

The only reason I'm even bothering to reply to your comment is because I find you sexy, and your ignorance somewhat amusing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Erm... no dry humping, k? :blink:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 20, 2008)

God. You all suck. It takes a lot of suckitude to push a sweet, gentle, sensible person like me into losing my awesome cool. Congratulations. 

PS - Don't worry about me. I'll be alright.


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> God. You all suck. It takes a lot of suckitude to push a sweet, gentle, sensible person like me into losing my awesome cool. Congratulations.
> 
> PS - Don't worry about me. I'll be alright.



Really, now, Fasc, I hate to be the bearer of bad news,
but a person could reasonably expect "suckitude" in a
forum rumble thread, it just kinda' comes with the 
territory.:bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd act like I give a damn, if I weren't so busy feeling contempt for this thread and every single last post in it. (But I'm really very sensitive and just hurting inside.)


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'd act like I give a damn, if I weren't so busy feeling contempt for this thread and every single last post in it. (But I'm really very sensitive and just hurting inside.)



Here, Fasc, I created The Forum Compassion Thread
to address your concerns. Be forewarned, however,
there's a rumor of huggings going on in there!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

That's for wimps.


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That's for wimps.



If Christ was a wimp, then I'm compelled to be one....

*disclaimer: ...but I still like to rumble in the 
designated rumble thread.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 20, 2008)

"You know & I know you're half the man I am...
And that I have half the brain that you do!"

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m4O-wDli0S4


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

You'd better keep on playing your Ukelele...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 20, 2008)

Here at Dimensions we rumble _compassionately_, with the utmost sensitivity to each damn poster on the thread.


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Here at Dimensions we rumble _compassionately_, with the utmost sensitivity to each damn poster on the thread.



Well, most esteemed SantaClear, the point is to creatively 
play fight without getting personal. Intelligent adults 
should be able to do that in this thread.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2008)

*Trance raves through the thread to annoy the hell out of everyone....*


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you have several glow sticks?

And don't hog the E like you always do, FFS. I need it to be at one with everything.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2008)

.....nevermind.....I was going to say something to show my anger at what was just said, but, I decided to be the more pristine person...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2008)

mossystate said:


> .....nevermind.....I was going to say something to show my anger at what was just said, but, I decided to be the more pristine person...




Shexy....this is your song, Monique  :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cqtp1nZGxc


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Would fit to you, too, don't you think?


----------



## imfree (Dec 1, 2008)

C'mon Guys, liven it up in here! I'm not too
self-righteous to have a little fun in here
every now-and-then.


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone shut up or I'm gonna start slapping you all in the mouths with my limp dick! rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant /rant


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Could you repeat that in English?


----------



## imfree (Dec 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Could you repeat that in English?



Aber Herr Wolf, sprechen Sie nicht Deutch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure, but do you, too?


----------



## imfree (Dec 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sure, but do you, too?



I speak English. I left Frankfurt in 1971 and I still
remember a little German.


----------



## Victim (Dec 2, 2008)

imfree said:


> I speak English. I left Frankfurt in 1971 and I still
> remember a little German.



So that means you're a Frankfurter?


----------



## imfree (Dec 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> So that means you're a Frankfurter?



No, not a Frankfurter, I was born in Mannheim, so I
guess I'm really a Mannheimer! :doh:Ya' know, at 460 lbs, 
I could probably be a Mannheimer Steamroller, too!
(This one's for Wag)Get a few guys like me 
together and mercy sakes, we got ourselves a
convoy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Mannheim... I live about 150 miles north...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

At first I thought you were just nasty, but now I know you are not dealing with a full deck of cards.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

What makes you think?

And don't tell me it's your brain. That's on vacation.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

You're all mean. 

You're all just jealous! Or you think you're superior. One of those things... yeah. You mean, jealous, superiorers. 

*I* gave unspecified amounts of time and money to charity (which is more than you did... somehow, I just KNOW this for a fact), so of _course_ that trumps any constructive argument you might make. On any and every subject. And I'll keep bringing it up *razberry*.


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought this thread was for play-fighting. Personal attacks
are still uncool in forums, even in a rumble thread. I hope
on one takes any of this stuff seriously.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Did someone ask for your opinion?


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2008)

No, and that never stopped me before, especially in here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there anything that could stop you from posting?


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

If I want your opinion, I'll just look at it before I flush.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

That was quite flush...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

Playing? Sure sure. 

Of course. 

No.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

We're still way friendlier than your Avatar...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2008)

lol

Not Christmas-y enough?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 4, 2008)

View attachment 54709



*P*eeeeeeeee*C*eeeeeeeee


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> View attachment 54709
> 
> 
> 
> *P*eeeeeeeee*C*eeeeeeeee




i love it lol


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll see your _culturally-insensitive, homophobic douchebag_, and raise you a _morally superior, politically correct bitch._


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

if i was in a forum rumble i wish i had to guts to say: "go lick yourself in the corner you wounded lil he bitch" hehe

aren't you glad i'm nice 

PS: is it ok to curse in here?


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2008)

Granted some play rougher than others, I
wonder if anyone's been physically injured
in here yet?


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

i've made someone's brain explode all over his comp, like a scene from scanners before. does that count?


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i've made someone's brain explode all over his comp, like a scene from scanners before. does that count?



WOW, that's pretty impressive, Superodalisque!!!
If you did it electronically, I can count that.
If you did it mentally, I can't count it because
the person's free-will and self-protective instinct
should have prevented it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, well... Get a room, you two!


Tsk, tsk...


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> WOW, that's pretty impressive, Superodalisque!!!
> If you did it electronically, I can count that.
> If you did it mentally, I can't count it because
> the person's free-will and self-protective instinct
> should have prevented it.



aww shux!!! darned internets


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, well... Get a room, you two!
> 
> 
> Tsk, tsk...



get a room? what are you thinking about *looks innocent*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Innocent? You? When did that happen?


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

I hear the weather forcast in Hell is for sub-zero temperatures, so I guess I'll listen to you now.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Innocent? You? When did that happen?




since i was revirginated last month


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'll see your _culturally-insensitive, homophobic douchebag_, and raise you a _morally superior, politically correct bitch._




I really like this.....kind of reminds me of the time in a yahoo chess lounge when some guy called me a Liberal Cunt. 
The ironic part is that I wasn't insulted.....I have thought of myself as one ever since  



superodalisque said:


> if i was in a forum rumble i wish i had to guts to say: *"go lick yourself in the corner you wounded lil he bitch"* hehe
> 
> aren't you glad i'm nice
> 
> PS: is it ok to curse in here?


Oh that's kind of what I said to that guy after he started calling me a liberal cunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Victim said:


> I hear the weather forcast in Hell is for sub-zero temperatures, so I guess I'll listen to you now.


Now that I've got your attention... STFU!


superodalisque said:


> since i was revirginated last month


:blink: Was it very expensive?


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like this.....kind of reminds me of the time in a yahoo chess lounge when some guy called me a Liberal Cunt.
> The ironic part is that I wasn't insulted.....I have thought of myself as one ever since
> 
> 
> Oh that's kind of what I said to that guy after he started calling me a liberal cunt


Not a good loser, eh?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, really? I wish you would stop fumbling the others' posts.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 5, 2008)

Timberwolf gets mean?!? 

Whowouldathunkit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Surprised? You know... I know why I don't visit Hyde Park... Brings out the werewolf in me. Arr-Woof!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2008)

You'd be so much prettier if you kept your mouth shut!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Why don't you just think *before* you start talking?


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> if i was in a forum rumble i wish i had to guts to say: "go lick yourself in the corner you wounded lil he bitch" hehe
> 
> aren't you glad i'm nice
> 
> PS: is it ok to curse in here?



...and who woulda guessed that lurking behind that soft radiant exterior and uber-pretty smile....would lurk a heart of pure ice-queen-ness
OUCH
*Ladle limps off to lick his wounds*


----------



## dragorat (Dec 5, 2008)

*I didn't know you were double jointed enough to lick there!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

I keep trying to see your view of things but I just can't get my head that far up my ass.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe you should try it the other way round...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 6, 2008)

Bubber done got heemself a bi-see-kull!

Dere's a lady! Dere's a lady in da men's room!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess that's why you're all flaming...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm relieved to see that the personal attacks on this thread have finally tapered off.


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm relieved to see that the personal attacks on this thread have finally tapered off.



Not so fast there, BorgHead!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

So is this %&$§! thread still alive? Why don't you all just STFU?


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> So is this %&$§! thread still alive? Why don't you all just STFU?



^*#@*(@!!!, 'cause we're a snarky buncha'
Dimmer's who love to forum-rumble! Merry
Christmas, everyone, let's rumble!!!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 23, 2008)

imfree said:


> ^*#@*(@!!!, 'cause we're a snarky buncha'
> Dimmer's who love to forum-rumble! Merry
> Christmas, everyone, let's rumble!!!



How dare you say "Merry Christmas!!!!!"

I'm offended, outraged!

Must...start...flame war....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

*whips out a fire extinguisher and covers free2beme04 in foam*

NO flaming around here! This is a proper rumble thread!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2008)

That fire extinguisher has a might short...........hose


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

*looks into the hose* Are you sure?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2008)

That seems like a veiled attempt to get me closer to that hose.....


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 25, 2008)

*_places veil over hose and waits_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

I sure hope you veiled your own hose... :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I sure hope you veiled your own hose... :blink:



Of, course, Timber, always my own hose. :blush: This is a family-oriented board after all, and I wouldn't try that without consent.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm... watching your borgish face, I start wondering which of the many hoses you might have veiled...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

Wishing everyone on the *Things to say in a forum rumble!* thread a Totally Crappy New Year, and many more to come that suck even more. BTW no personal attacks, pls.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Besides... I heard this thread is rated 18+...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Besides... I heard this thread is rated 18+...



Yes, Wolf, the thread is well-rated despite all the crap and personal baggage people have brought to it, almost from day one of it's more than two-year history. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

No offense meant, of course, but if any of you numbskulls can set aside any of your personal issues long enough, let's try and make 2009 the *International Year of the BBW Porn Rabbi.*

It means a lot and we can make a difference with our posts.  

View attachment Safran_Rabbi-macro.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, if you allow me to quote your signature...



Santaclear's signature said:


>


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, if you allow me to quote your signature...



I don't understand my signature either.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Where did you get it from? Found it in the gutter?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

First insult of the new year....


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2009)

Nobody cares about your bizzare and bitter ramblings. Yawn.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you talking to me, you daughter of a belch?


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't rumble while I'm recovering, I'm unsubscribing
for a little while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Recovering? From what? :blink:


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Recovering? From what? :blink:



I spent from 12/28/08-to-1/2/09 in the Nashville VA Hospital
for serious leg infections and mild congestive heart failure. 
I won't rumble while I'm in recovery.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Oy. I hope you get well soon. Take the time you need.
I'll hold the fort till you return fully recovered.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 7, 2009)

Timberwolf, it's simply impossible to be obnoxious around here while you insist on being so nice to everyone. Please be a little considerate and get your fight on. Mmmkay?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Timberwolf, it's simply impossible to be obnoxious around here while you insist on being so nice to everyone. Please be a little considerate and get your fight on. Mmmkay?


What about this:


Timberwolf said:


> Are you talking to me, you daughter of a belch?


Better?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think TW should just shut it and get to posting nude pictures already........


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 7, 2009)

If you had more cellulite, I'd take you more seriously!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Look who's stalking!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .........


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Look who's stalking!



Me? I said I was unsubscribing, and didn't. This thread is
kinda like a wreck on the interstate (Autobahn), you know
you're not supposed to look, but you can't help yourself
and do, anyway! I'm still not rumbling until I'm more
recovered.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

That wouldn't be stalking, IMO. Sounds more like lying.


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> That wouldn't be stalking, IMO. Sounds more like lying.



Sorry guys, I shouldn't have lied. Here, have a nice
You Tube video.

Three Dog Night (Live, with orchestra)-Liar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UKTg0rlvYU


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Why, what about the original?


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Why, what about the original?



Thanks TW, I wasn't even aware that Argent did
the original as a non-single, album cut. Their
performance is very smooth and You Tube 
presented it in full-range stereo! Very nice!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a little trick to get the stereo sound...


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> There's a little trick to get the stereo sound...



Well, Herr Wolfe, do you mean stereo sound when one
views a video on You Tube, or stereo sound when one
posts video on You Tube? It would be a real advantage
for me to be able to post my VLF Natural Radio video's
in stereo! Do you know the trick for posting a video in
stereo? I'm all ears!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for SOMEONE to shush it already and post those pix......


----------



## imfree (Jan 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> Well, Herr Wolfe, do you mean stereo sound when one
> views a video on You Tube, or stereo sound when one
> posts video on You Tube? It would be a real advantage
> for me to be able to post my VLF Natural Radio video's
> ...



I Got It!!! You rip the file in mp4, then post it
on You Tube in HD. Woo-Hoo, Damn!!!, great
video with pristine stereo sound!!!


I produced this one

LC Demo pt3 in Mp4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0uVd5hhzYU


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2009)

This site is pretty much all trolls.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 19, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This site is pretty much all trolls.



Yes, I agree. It's a damn shame, too.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm nearly recovered, but DAMN!, someone
needs to send this thread to the ER, while
it still has a hope of recovery!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

I guess some magic cursing will do...

§$"/&$%&§$%! *censored* *beep*!


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2009)

*Seriously man, you and me are fuckin' done professionally.



*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

I Hate Everybody!!



And Who Cares If You Care????


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2009)

You have seriously messed with the wrong person.  How dare you?!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 7, 2009)

This is really quite annoying and points to a possibility of feathers being ruffled, all down the line.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

Watch your tongue, or you'll leave this place tared and feathered.


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2009)

Screeeeeeeee, crash. BUZZZZZZZZZZZT!!! POP POP POP POP BANG
POP POP POP POP BUZZZZZZZZT!!! POP POP BANG!!! BANG!!! POP
POP POP POP BUZZZT!! BANG BANG BANG!!! 

OK, so I was watching the rumble instead of watching where I was 
driving! By all this damned noise, you can tell exactly what I hit!

As much as I'd like to join the rumble, there's no way in hell that I'm
going to exit my vehicle until a rescue tech says it's safe for me to
do so. When I get out of this mess, I going home, I'm changing my 
pants, getting a bite to eat, and going down for a long nap!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone seems to have something permanently lodged in a place that causes a lot of crankiness......


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

imfree said:


> Screeeeeeeee, crash. BUZZZZZZZZZZZT!!! POP POP POP POP BANG
> POP POP POP POP BUZZZZZZZZT!!! POP POP BANG!!! BANG!!! POP
> POP POP POP BUZZZT!! BANG BANG BANG!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds quite electrifying...

I think now you can understand how the Sheriff in "Convoy" felt...


----------



## frankman (Feb 7, 2009)

yes/no/is too/is not to infinity plus 1 more than what you said... So there.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 10, 2009)

Weaksauce! You're All F***ing Weaksauce!


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Weaksauce! You're All F***ing Weaksauce!



BUZZT POP BOOM POP BUZZT!We'll see......trudge
your way through all this wreckage and open the 
door on this car so I can get out. POP POP BUZZT
POP POP BOOM! BUZZT..........


----------



## frankman (Feb 11, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Weaksauce! You're All F***ing Weaksauce!



Not to send you on a f***cking guilt trip or anything, but if you could refrain from using the word F***cking in the future, it would be much appreciated. Both my parents died from f***cking in a freak f***cking weaksauce accident, so it has these awful f***cking connotations for me.

Plus of course, big f***cking guy like you doesn't need to spew this f***cking garbage. So keep it f***cking civilized. 

Thank you.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> BUZZT POP BOOM POP BUZZT!We'll see......trudge
> your way through all this wreckage and open the
> door on this car so I can get out. POP POP BUZZT
> POP POP BOOM! BUZZT..........


*Stops rumbling for a moment*





TEH JAWZ OF LYFE!1!1!!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 11, 2009)

frankman said:


> Not to send you on a f***cking guilt trip or anything, but if you could refrain from using the word F***cking in the future, it would be much appreciated. Both my parents died from f***cking in a freak f***cking weaksauce accident, so it has these awful f***cking connotations for me.
> 
> Plus of course, big f***cking guy like you doesn't need to spew this f***cking garbage. So keep it f***cking civilized.
> 
> Thank you.


I never apologize. I'm sorry, but that's just the way I am.
Have some Weaksauce...


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> *Stops rumbling for a moment*
> ..........snipped img..........
> TEH JAWZ OF LYFE!1!1!!



Those things are sweet, Max, but I hope
to God you didn't touch my still 
energized, tangled in live power lines,
car with those jaws. If you did, you're
burnt toast!

The number one rule of rescue: Do not
take risks that could add you to the
number of people who need rescue.:bow:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> Those things are sweet, Max, but I hope
> to God you didn't touch my still
> energized, tangled in live power lines,
> car with those jaws. If you did, you're
> ...


I slathered them in Weaksauce, which is a poor conductor, so I'm perfectly safe.


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I slathered them in Weaksauce, which is a poor conductor, so I'm perfectly safe.



I hope your Weaksauce didn't have any pinholes in it!
Has your Weaksauce been tested and certified to 
20KV? Watch the last 2 minutes and see if it's very
smart to trust that Weaksauce, just saying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQBZfcEJtLM

Rescue tech: Sir, it is safe to exit your vehicle.

Edgar: Thank you, sir. I'm going home, 
changing my underwear, getting a bite to eat,
and going down for a nap. I didn't want to 
rumble, any way, I was just driving through 
and had a wreck. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay everybody, out of the car. Hands in the air. Do you have anything in your pockets I need to know about? Have you been drinking tonight? Do you have some ID? Do you have anything in the car I need to know about? 

I SAID HANDS IN THE AIR! NOW! (Moore gets out the ex-large handcuffs.) Now hands behind your back.

What's that in the back seat?

I'm calling in a drug dog. And an explosive dog. An a cadaver dog. I think I might ordered a couple of hot dogs too - with the works.


----------



## Victim (Feb 11, 2009)

You are all a bunch of fargin iceholes.
You're violating my constipational rights.
I'll crush your bells in a meat grinder.


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2009)

Victim said:


> You are all a bunch of fargin iceholes.
> You're violating my constipational rights.
> I'll crush your bells in a meat grinder.



:doh:You're fulla' shift, you fowl mouthed turnkey!

*OK, well just one on the way out, then.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

Admit it. You planned a drive-by rumbling.


----------



## imfree (Feb 13, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Admit it. You planned a drive-by rumbling.




Well, TimberWolf, you've got to admit, driving that
old '83 Caddy into a power pole and rumbling a
little in the commotion is a :doh:lot smarter than 
paying somebody $600 to drop the fuel tank, 
replace the fuel pump, and replace the in-tank
fuel filter to repair that damned car's intermittent
stall problem. It acts up whenever the fuel level
is 1/2 tank or less, seen that before, already know 
what needs to be done!!! At age 53, 445 lbs, I sure 
as hell don't want to drop another fuel tank, either. 
I've done that before and enough is enough!!! Yah,
you're right, I wrecked the damned thing so I
wouldn't have to fix it!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Well... A smart move to hide your rumbling intents, yes. 
But don't you need a new car, now? I doubt your insurance will pay a dime after reading your latest post...


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... A smart move to hide your rumbling intents, yes.
> But don't you need a new car, now? I doubt your insurance will pay a dime after reading your latest post...



Timberwolf, in the US, a person almost never has more
than liability-only insurance coverage on a vehicle that
old that is worth so little. $1000 would purchase the 
next vehicle, one of similar age that runs well enough 
to get me by. It made for an entertaining post, but I 
would not wreck the Caddi on purpose because it's just 
too much of a pain in the ass to get another car.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

"You have no idea how acutely depressing it is to realize we're from the same species."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess this explains my depression...


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheer up, emo kid.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Mythik said:


> Cheer up, emo kid.







NO U


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Hypocrite .


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a friend I think you all really need to meet...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcba...fgcomic.com/video.php&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2009)

I wish I knew how to hate more so that I could hate you half as much as you deserve to be hated.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2009)

There's no reason to keep flogging a dead high horse. I'm moving on to greener pastures.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

That green surely is mould...


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep yer green tater tots fer yerself, willya?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2009)

He's only trying to help, Timberwolf.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Victim said:


> I have a friend I think you all really need to meet...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcba...fgcomic.com/video.php&feature=player_embedded



I laughed... cried... that was... bad... good... funny... horrid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

You know... your signature is way better than your post.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

Was that "babble" some sorta statement or question?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 22, 2009)

You should have given up 100 posts ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Why don't you just use your own advice? *sigh* Life would be so much easier...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh smack. There went my feelings.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

You actually had some? :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Ssh...listen....do you hear that? It's the sound of no-one caring.


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 22, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Ssh...listen....do you hear that? It's the sound of no-one caring.



dam.n


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Ssh...listen....do you hear that? It's the sound of no-one caring.


Interesting noise... But - who cares?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

Get on the truck.

|^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
| The STFU Truck |||""'|""\__,_
| _____________ l||__|__|__|)
|(@)@)"""""""**|(@)(@)**|(@)


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> That green surely is mould...



Not mould, but Chia!!! Hahaha!, I brought Chia 
into the rumble thread!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, a chia rumble. 












Ew.


----------



## imfree (Feb 23, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, a chia rumble.
> 
> Ew.



Ew, hell!!!, what are you moaning about, TW? At
least no one will get if hurt if we rumble on soft
ChiaTurf!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

You won't turf me out of here...


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2009)

Mythik said:


> Get on the truck.
> 
> |^^^^^^^^^^^\||____
> | The STFU Truck |||""'|""\__,_
> ...



Or better yet, get in front of the truxi.



imfree said:


> Ew, hell!!!, what are you moaning about, TW? At
> least no one will get if hurt if we rumble on soft
> ChiaTurf!



Man, I am ready for some new sping saldad greens. Pick me a mess and I'll run home and get my ranch dressing.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 4, 2009)

_*has been quietly circulating own proposal for a private Rumble Board*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> _*has been quietly circulating own proposal for a private Rumble Board*_



Be sure to skip anyone that might not like your idea.....their thoughts are automatically counter-productive


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like this changed into a mumble thread...


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Looks like this changed into a mumble thread...



Sorry I can't help, TW, but I was hospitalized for another
8 days and I need to rest instead of rumbling.:bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 6, 2009)

Nobody here will appreciate the wisdom in these words, but it _has _to be said: I'm right; you're wrong.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent post, Fasc. :bow:

I just want to chime in to add that no one cares and it's just my two cents, but you're all idiots.

No one should take any of this personally because it's just the internet.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

Your asshole is moving, but I don't hear what you are saying.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2009)

At least it's moving.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

You need boxes and packing tape? Cuz, if you are outta here, I will help things along.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 6, 2009)

I cannot stand your negative thinking. It's ruined this place for good.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, at least I DO some thinking!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 6, 2009)

I do my share of sinking around here, tanks. Unlike you, who doesn't know she's egnorant and probably can;t even type.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, well. If you two would actually be thinking, you wouldn't babble such a rubbish. :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2009)

All you people really need is to get laid. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> All you people really need is to get laid. Just calling it as I see it.



So, this works for you huh? (Or at least it did last year.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm callin ote my chikin armee....and they are redy too peez on ever budy


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

wut cum first chikin ore teh peez


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

I givs all uz pee-za for dinnah hehehe


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2009)

moore2me said:


> So, this works for you huh? (Or at least it did last year.)



No, can't say I've ever tried it.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

pee-za pie teeheehee i chanul my innard teen boi




slaps myself...hard...snaps out of it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

I wil et pee-za if I eva git lade agin


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> All you people really need is to get laid. Just calling it as I see it.



LAID!!! Take a look at that fedding thread! Damn!!!, with all 
this chikkin' around here, the only damn thing that gets 
laid around here is eggs!!!

I'm too damned sick to get laid, any way. Oh, how I'd
love to cuddle with a nice SSBBW, though!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

Dem eggz git et fast in tat thred


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

True, the eggs get gobbled right down on that thread. The best laid eggs often end up there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

un chiken lade ate eggz at un time....n she allredy haz sikz eggz


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

imfree said:


> LAID!!! Take a look at that fedding thread! Damn!!!, with all
> this chikkin' around here, the only damn thing that gets
> laid around here is eggs!!!
> 
> ...



I meant that more eggs need to get laid. We do get hungry on that thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> All you people really need is to get laid. Just calling it as I see it.





moore2me said:


> So, this works for you huh? (Or at least it did last year.)





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm callin ote my chikin armee....and they are redy too peez on ever budy





mossystate said:


> wut cum first chikin ore teh peez





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I givs all uz pee-za for dinnah hehehe





Santaclear said:


> No, can't say I've ever tried it.





mossystate said:


> pee-za pie teeheehee i chanul my innard teen boi
> slaps myself...hard...snaps out of it





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wil et pee-za if I eva git lade agin





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dem eggz git et fast in tat thred





Santaclear said:


> True, the eggs get gobbled right down on that thread. The best laid eggs often end up there.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> un chiken lade ate eggz at un time....n she allredy haz sikz eggz





Santaclear said:


> I meant that more eggs need to get laid. We do get hungry on that thread.


*yawn* Would you be so nice to wake me up when you're done fumbling?
This thread needs some serious rumbling! GAH!




imfree said:


> LAID!!! Take a look at that fedding thread! Damn!!!, with all
> this chikkin' around here, the only damn thing that gets
> laid around here is eggs!!!
> 
> ...


This is a little closer to the actual intention of this thread... 
As you're too sick to actually rumble around, all I can say is: 

Well done, Sir! :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

Timbwlf,u not unnerstan.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

*sigh*

Why don't you get yourself a new keyboard? 
Maybe your posts will get a little more intelligent, then.

(I know... But one man can hope, can't he?)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> *sigh*
> Why don't you get yourself a new keyboard?
> Maybe your posts will get a little more intelligent, then.
> (I know... But one man can hope, can't he?)



u no lik chiknz?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> *yawn* Would you be so nice to wake me up when you're done fumbling?
> This thread needs some serious rumbling! GAH!
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you would like it if I talked about muh eggz, baybee


----------



## TotallyReal (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## goodthings (Mar 8, 2009)

WTF? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 8, 2009)

No, goodthings. We're deadly serious here. This is the rumble thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

Deadly serious, you say? How comes it didn't kill you, yet?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 8, 2009)

The same way you're still alive after so many posts, Wolf. We've developed an immunity.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Deadly serious, you say? How comes it didn't kill you, yet?





Santaclear said:


> The same way you're still alive after so many posts, Wolf. We've developed an immunity.



Nah Santa...you and I are still alive because we eat so many eggs.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah Santa...you and I are still alive because we eat so many eggs.....


I sure hope this doesn't result in an egg fart...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I sure hope this doesn't result in an egg fart...



Talk about clearing out a room with that one.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so worried ... about what to say .. or was it not to say ... because that worries me too.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I'm so worried ... about what to say ..



Beware the Ides of March . . . .


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Beware the Ides of March . . . .


Cave canem.


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Beware the Ides of March . . . .



What's there to beware of? The 1970 hit song, "Vehicle",
by The Ides Of March, is a great song!

Ides Of March-Vehicle(live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EBMo8xHGNs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you want to tell me I'm old, just because I know this tune?


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2009)

*I'm the Rosa Parks of FA's, bitch...

Now get the fuck off my bus!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you actually think anybody would enter your bus voluntarily?


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 19, 2009)

Seriously, I'm concerned about you.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still worried.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

A likely story...


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2009)

BOOOM!!!

I'M BACK and I declare this place is now The BlunderBus
(Dutch, thunder box)!!! LET'S MAKE SOME NOISE AND
RUMBLE!!!


BTW, Blunderbus sounds like a good brand name for an
amplified subwoofer.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 19, 2009)

This troubles me. *_idles engine quietly*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

imfree said:


> BOOOM!!!
> 
> I'M BACK and I declare this place is now The BlunderBus
> (Dutch, thunder box)!!! LET'S MAKE SOME NOISE AND
> ...


*rolls in a running 440 ci without exhaust system*

Making some noise, you say?


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> *rolls in a running 440 ci without exhaust system*
> 
> Making some noise, you say?



DAMN!!!, I've been hospitalized again, 5 days this time, and
:doh:it looks like avoiding long internet sessions will be vital for
my continued recovery and prevention of reinfection. I've
had a muffler put on the ThunderBuss and I'm going to be
quiet for a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Oy... get well soon, okay?
Miss your rumbling...


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Oy... get well soon, okay?
> Miss your rumbling...



Hold that thought, TW. A little good-natured, brotherly
rumbling is good for the soul. I miss your brotherly 
rumbling, too.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2009)

imfree said:


> DAMN!!!, I've been hospitalized again, 5 days this time, and
> :doh:it looks like avoiding long internet sessions will be vital for
> my continued recovery and prevention of reinfection. I've
> had a muffler put on the ThunderBuss and I'm going to be
> quiet for a while.



Edgar,

Are you in the hospital now? Is it the cellulitis and/or blood sugars?


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> Are you in the hospital now? Is it the cellulitis and/or blood sugars?



Hi Moore2Me. I'm out of the hospital now. My leg problems are brought on by bad circulation, caused by diabetes, cellulitis, and other infections. The problems compound each other. Long sit-down sessions at the computer or electronics bench have put me in the hospital. A wise, old doctor made everything clear to me, this time around. I need the equivalent to 5 days of bed rest, per month of day time circulation lie-down breaks during the day.
He said I should adapt my computer and electronic tasks to reclining position.
I don't have the space or means to do that, so I figure I should lie down an hour, every other hour, during long tasks instead of doing the self-injuring marathon sit-down sessions that land me in the hospital. That's enough knowledge to help me heal and stay out of the hospital. IMHO:bow:


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2009)

*The shoes are mine, Betch!!!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

If you think they fit you...


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 15, 2009)

I applaud everyone who's posted on this thread thus far and want to wish all of you a happy birthday in this coming year. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

If this is all you have to say...


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes? ......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't you think your arguments look kinda poor, if watched from a distance?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2009)

Your arguments seem to make sense as long as I'm standing very far away.


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2009)

I was going to go thermonuclear and detonate a hydrogen 
bomb in this thread, but :doh:I'm just too damned tired!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 18, 2009)

You guys are all like wrong and some junk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

That is the wisest thing you have ever said but your actions say otherwise.


----------



## protuberance (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope you become a bouquet of flowers on the side of the highway.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, that's just harsh.


----------



## protuberance (Apr 19, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, that's just harsh.



It's funny, though. It's usually used in response to threats of violence.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 19, 2009)

protuberance said:


> It's funny, though. It's usually used in response to threats of violence.



My post was actually just meant to be part of the rumble and not a reply to anything. But actually it did work out totally funnier and cooler this way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's time to feed the fish...







(If you're wondering, that's you hanging on the 'copter...


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this the new Hyde Park? Let's rumble!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2009)

A little something I just made up:

View attachment LOLSpock.jpg


Distribute freely.


----------



## protuberance (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm gonna build a time machine and travel to your first child's first birthday and kick it while it's blowing out the candles on it's cake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't you think that's a little bit too easy?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't call YOU that; but if you think the term applies to you, who am I to argue?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not fair that you have a small penis


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

What's that? Penis envy?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Penis Envy?!?! WOW! How thick are those glasses?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

I got your something to envy, baby......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, really? Show!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2009)

Your generalized opinions are not helpful.....


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ever since you guys forced Conrad to close down Hyde Park, reading your posts is like getting raped by Hitler.

That's just my opinion, no hard feelings.


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Ever since you guys forced Conrad to close down Hyde Park, reading your posts is like getting raped by Hitler.
> 
> That's just my opinion, no hard feelings.



That's close, I kinda' wondered.......
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1152773&postcount=1484


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2009)

You said that as a desperate attempt to deflect criticism for being a size queen


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 23, 2009)

I love you. You love me. We're a happy family. Nah, I'm kidding, you all suck.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Now, that's plain cheap.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Ever since you guys forced Conrad to close down Hyde Park, reading your posts is like getting raped by Hitler.
> 
> That's just my opinion, no hard feelings.


I need several dozen wittily-assembled political cartoons in order to confirm your assessment of the cause. And I need one where Hitler is riding an ass into Jerusalem just for the absolute irony.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 24, 2009)

You know you're rumbling on the Internet when the first reference to Mrs. Butterworth rears its ugly head. 

I'm unsubscribing. Sorry. There have to be standards.


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> You know you're rumbling on the Internet when the first reference to Mrs. Butterworth rears its ugly head.
> 
> I'm unsubscribing. Sorry. There have to be standards.



That won't work. This place is like a car wreck and we KNOW
you'll be looking as you go by!


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

So much about unsubscribing... Admit it, you're addicted!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Mrs Butterworth is a fat bitch......


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mrs Butterworth is a fat bitch......




thats a sticky situation, i'm afraid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Stop waffling Jeffrey......(I stole that from Monique  )


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah ... ummm .... oooooooook ?¿?¿? :huh:






:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh well... will this ever end?


----------



## Santaclear (May 10, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I need several dozen wittily-assembled political cartoons in order to confirm your assessment of the cause. And I need one where Hitler is riding an ass into Jerusalem just for the absolute irony.



Your post is very similar to what Hitler would have posted if he were alive today and a member of this forum. Again, just my opinion and no hard feelings. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

Why can't you just leave this f*****g jerk in his grave?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

TOP TEN UCB things to say if a forum rumble:

10. "I have a right to my opinion, and you don't, because you're stupid- just deal."

9. "Your logic sucks, your grammar sucks, your spelling sucks. I can't talk to you."

8. "Where I come from, things are different- so if you aren't from X, get off my tip."

7. "I'm not listening to this horseshit- I closed my eyes and put you on ignore."

6. "Keep posting, and see what happens... you're your own worst enemy, punk."

5. "What did you say? I missed it, because I was reading posts that I actually cared about."

4. "How many times do I have to listen to you say the same thing five million ways???"

3. "Chuck Norris and you walk into a bar. I forgot the joke, but your X is a whore."

2. "I understand your position, but frankly I do not understand why you persist upon being just an utter JACKASS. That is all."

1. _"The Jets are in gear, so keep your noses hidden... they're hangin' a sign, says visitors forbidden, and we aint kid-din!!"_


----------



## Fascinita (May 11, 2009)

Hey, man, if you don't want to take your medication orally, I'm sure we can arrange that you can have it some other way.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

I'm too tired to bother about that. Get a life.


----------



## Santaclear (May 11, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm too tired to bother about that. Get a life.



Time to lay off with the Hitler posts, Timberwolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

I am way too polite to tell you what I actually think about that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2009)

So we all seem to have at last reached agreement on this thread.


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> So we all seem to have at last reached agreement on this thread.



All I can say is if we don't start our fighting and arguing
(not the formal kind) back up on this thread, it could go
the way of Hyde Park!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh. That wouldn't be the right way to end this fuzz...
Right now, I'm a little too tired to rumble, but I'll come back tomorrow...


----------



## mango (Jul 8, 2009)

*No I didn't. 

Honest... 

I ran out of gas. 

I, I had a flat tyre. 

I didn't have enough money for cab fare. 

My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. 

An old friend came in from out of town. 

Someone stole my car. 

There was an earthquake. 

A terrible flood. 

Locusts! 

IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!... I SWEAR TO GOD!!!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

Who, do you think, will believe that?


----------



## mango (Jul 9, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Who, do you think, will believe that?



*If you've seen the film, you would've totally seen that she bought it!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess I'm in the wrong film...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2009)

Bingo! Really hit the nail on the head. Best post on the thread. Hands down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Bingo! Really hit the nail on the head. Best post on the thread. Hands down.



Did you quote me?


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Bingo! Really hit the nail on the head. Best post on the thread. Hands down.



Off topic, Santa, but I see you've got a pair
of headlites shining on your green can.:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a keychain that says "how many times do I have to flush you before you go away." I feel this applies.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to see some proof, stuff like police reports and crime scene photos etc. on everyone here before this thread can move forward.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't believe you. You're a liar.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea...well I bet you can't even form rational thoughts!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 7, 2009)

Boogers to you, my fair friend. Boogers to you.


----------



## comaseason (Oct 7, 2009)

Click Here


----------



## Paquito (Oct 7, 2009)

Rick Roll are not rational

DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 8, 2009)

Why Do You Date Him?


Hey Thats Not For Us To Judge!


No But Seriously Why?


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.i-mockery.com/generalzod/pics/zod-snoopy.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sick of the cliques suppressing my opinions.....because only *my* opinion counts.....duh :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2009)

_*This thread drives me nuts!!*_


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2009)

Was that sandwich you just tried to feed me ham or baloney?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you see yourself as more of an Abbott or more of a Costello on the boards?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 8, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Was that sandwich you just tried to feed me ham or baloney?



Is Dimensions becoming more of a sandwich board? 

View attachment college pal.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2009)

You shouldn't be eating that. You should eat something that will feed your heart and soul..NOT kill them!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2009)

You're nothing but an Enemy of Fat (EOF), Fatty. Trust me on this. I know more about what's good for ya than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2009)

Mossy's right. That sandwich looks
like a heart attack in the making.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

imfree said:


> Mossy's right. That sandwich looks
> like a heart attack in the making.



Edgar- you can't pass up a "New York Noshing Treat" pretty damn tasty- where the hell are my half sour pickels and Dr. Browns
Celery Soda 













*Now this is a Heart Attack in the Making* 







*Glazed Donut Bacon CheeseBurger *


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Edgar- you can't pass up a "New York Noshing Treat" pretty damn tasty- where the hell are my half sour pickels and Dr. Browns
> Celery Soda
> 
> 
> ...


I heard they make those with Krispay Kremes.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I heard they make those with Krispay Kremes.



Wow - I guess in a Forum Rumble just threatening to jam this in somenone's mouth is enough of a scare


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Is Dimensions becoming more of a sandwich board?



Akshully, it's more of a borgeshmord if you asks me...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2009)

Ach kvetch... Ich habe eine dopplepost gemacht!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You shouldn't be eating that. You should eat something that will feed your heart and soul..NOT kill them!!!!





imfree said:


> Mossy's right. That sandwich looks
> like a heart attack in the making.



This is intended to be a meal for a family of four. (You can't see the salad greens 'cos they're in the back, behind the sandwich.) 

View attachment college pal.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you people even know how to rumble?  I'm done here! Done!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Do you people even know how to rumble?  I'm done here! Done!



And leave that great sandwich behind


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 10, 2009)

No, you.


letters


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

It's SCIENTIFIC....not about your feelings......


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2009)

My penis disagrees with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2009)

Post pix of said penis plx....so I can PM it to EVERYONE 


ti hi hi :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 11, 2009)

Why, you! 

*fart, fart, fart*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

my belly is rumbling .... am i supposed to be pissed and stuff or can i just get something to eat?  :eat1:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 12, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> my belly is rumbling .... am i supposed to be pissed and stuff or can i just get something to eat?  :eat1:



But whatever you do Swamptoad... don't eat a _sandwitch_ because her COFs will come after you!  






For those of you who want to rumble...



If you keep talkin' that shit I'm gonna post a GIF!!!!










And may THE FARCE be with you. :huh::blink::bounce:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 12, 2009)

Stan, if I wanted any shit from you I'd squeeze your nose!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 12, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> If you keep talkin' that shit I'm gonna post a GIF!!!!




:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...
> For those of you who want to rumble...
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer some GEF...

Besides, you can't farce me to do that, y'know?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd prefer some GEF...
> 
> Besides, you can't farce me to do that, y'know?



I'm an "outed" member of the COF.......but they apparently allow tramps in their group. I have to remember to post whore in the nekkid pic thread again soon just so I can get a glimpse of your big.........cheesecake... Wolfie :batting: 


Why don't you start the picture whoring with a picture of your cheesecake? The nekkid thread needs a bump..... :eat2:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm an "outed" member of the COF.......but they apparently allow tramps in their group. I have to remember to post whore in the nekkid pic thread again soon just so I can get a glimpse of your big.........cheesecake... Wolfie :batting:
> 
> 
> Why don't you start the picture whoring with a picture of your cheesecake? The nekkid thread needs a bump..... :eat2:



*No Holds Barred: Ready for a COF Royal Rumble*

 *Do we only exist because of the COF?.. Is this the DIMS version of the 'Star Chamber'* 







*
Hi Greenie 
I is a Charter Member of your COF
*


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 14, 2009)

This aggression will not stand, man.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2009)

There's gonna be some serious GIFin' tonight, mark my words!

If it's GEFin' you want Mr. T-Wolf, here's a little something for our favorite cupcake...








Only the tip of the iceberg you other GIF naysayers... only the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> This aggression will not stand, man.



We're not talking aggression here... we're talkin' TRANSGRESSION!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 14, 2009)

No really people... just you wait... the GIFs are comin'... they're comin...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 14, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> We're not talking aggression here... we're talkin' TRANSGRESSION!



Hee hee... 

That aggression quote was from The Big Lebowski...one of my favorites! I like to quote it when things that really are not that serious are getting super heated. (I meant it as a reply to the general thread topic.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> There's gonna be some serious GIFin' tonight, mark my words!
> 
> If it's GEFin' you want Mr. T-Wolf, here's a little something for our favorite cupcake...
> 
> ...




OooOoOoO how sweet! (pun intended)

r U trien 2 fattin mi up Stew? :batting:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 15, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> This aggression will not stand, man.





Fascinita said:


> Hey, that's just, like, your opinion, man.



I'm throwing rocks tonight. Mark it, Dude. 

"The Big Lebowski Rumble Thread"... now that would be a cool idea! 



Famouslastwords said:


> Stan, if I wanted any shit from you I'd squeeze your nose!



As for you Flaminglostworms... 

Kiss my grits!






I'm going easy on you missy... this is only a JPG... 



tonynyc said:


> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:



Never mess with Mr. GIF! :bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> r U trien 2 fattin mi up Stew?



I'm not a feeder! I'm just majorly into over nurturing!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2009)

You sound resentful.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 15, 2009)

You might fool the schmucks in the league office, but you don't fool Jesus.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 17, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> As for you Flaminglostworms...
> 
> Kiss my grits!
> 
> ...




I'd rather have _*lost*_ worms than the ones _*found*_ in YOUR butt!

I found this picture of your courtship with your wife on the net:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2es6g0hA9WA&feature=related


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Now, is this actually what you call a rumble?


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 17, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> This aggression will not stand, man.



I DON'T F****** ROLL ON CHABIS!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 17, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm throwing rocks tonight. Mark it, Dude.
> 
> OVER THE LINE!!! Sorry Smokey but it was over the line!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 18, 2009)

What's this day of rest shit?!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, careful, man, there's a beverage here!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm getting ready to cut back on my time here. I think others could use a break as well. If you don't like my suggestion it's probably a good sign that you should take it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I'm getting ready to cut back on my time here. I think others could use a break as well. If you don't like my suggestion it's probably a good sign that you should take it.



I missed your goodbye cruel world thread....link?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I missed your goodbye cruel world thread....link?



Frankly I can't be bothered to post a link, and instead choose to post this withering reply in my standard snooty tone.

If you comb the boards thoroughly you might find some mention of my impending hiatus.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Frankly I can't be bothered to post a link, and instead choose to post this withering reply in my standard snooty tone.
> 
> If you comb the boards thoroughly you might find some mention of my impending hiatus.




I am very fat.....and desperate, too. Will you stay now?


I got a cam.....


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am very fat.....and desperate, too. Will you stay now?
> 
> 
> I got a cam.....



Of course I will stay. I only mentioned I was "getting ready to cut back" - that's a bluff to get others I disagree with to leave.

You have a cam so I agree with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so relieved you're not leaving....we need more guys that attempt to manipulate and control others here :smitten: :smitten:

Who else would I post nekkid pics for? Not EVERY guy would masturbate to them you know.......


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm so relieved you're not leaving....we need more guys that attempt to manipulate and control others here :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> Who else would I post nekkid pics for? Not EVERY guy would masturbate to them you know.......



I'm not a guy but I'd masturbate to your nekkid pics, Greenie.

In fact, I'm masturbating right now.

It's very hard to sit up in a chair and masturbate when you're this fat but you're worth it!

Typing one handed ftw,

FLW


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> Hey, careful, man, there's a beverage here!



F****** A!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

The cougars are taking over, it seems...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm not a guy but I'd masturbate to your nekkid pics, Greenie.
> 
> In fact, I'm masturbating right now.
> 
> ...



Yeah....but do you have a cam? And can you sit up far enough for me to see you on it????? :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2009)

There's nothing sexier to me than a BBW or SSBBW trapped in a burning car (preferably a Volkswagon.) :smitten:

Who's with me on this?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2009)

* sniff sniff * Mmmmmm.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> There's nothing sexier to me than a BBW or SSBBW trapped in a burning car (preferably a Volkswagon.) :smitten:
> 
> Who's with me on this?




Post pix plz kthx......


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2009)

GET OFF MY BOARD NOW!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> GET OFF MY BOARD NOW!!!!!



This is OUR place....all of it.......the rest of you bitches got the fashion board.......


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2009)

Why can't you contribute anything of value to me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I fap to you instead of calling you disgusting like everyone else does....worship me bitch


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not worthy, your Bozoness! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

Stop judging my fantasies.....just because I have a big.....nose. Big clown nose, to be exact. 


Honk.


----------



## mango (Jul 4, 2010)

*If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding!

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?



:eat1:*


----------



## Lamia (Jul 4, 2010)

You totally misunderstood everything I said. You're supposed to be reading my mind not my words.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 4, 2010)

Go tell your mother she wants you.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Damn, proof of the pudding that not every smile is attractive. What a hideous smile! He just oozes evil.*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Damn, proof of the pudding that not every smile is attractive. What a hideous smile! He just oozes evil.



LOL-he looks like a bulldog who's chewing a wasp.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

grow up and put your ego back in its box

and

if 5, 10, 50, 100 people are telling you the same thing is it possible just possible you could be WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

Stop being such a asshat.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 4, 2010)

I offended you? Uh oh,better call the wahmbulance!






Bawww....


----------



## lalatx (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought I told you to shut up. 

View attachment Picard_shenanigans_by_bthauronite.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2010)

Hahaha, Woo-Hooooooo!!!, this redneck, forum-
fightin' thread is still ALIVE!!! LET'S RUMBLE!!!
Yeeeee-Haaaw!!! 

View attachment Gang War.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2010)

*You're from Secausus - I'm from Manhattan
You're jealous of me because your girlfriend is cattin'


*


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2010)

I sure wish someone would rumble this dead thread!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 10, 2010)

My mod can beat up your mod!


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> My mod can beat up your mod!



Lessee if we can get some of our Mod's into this rumble.

Maybe I can get rumbled on for mentioning an old song
in this thread! "Look through any window, yah, what 
do you see?"

The Hollies-Look Through Any Window
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLgeY3LR9JQ


----------



## mccormick (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Dmitra (Oct 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Lessee if we can get some of our Mod's into this rumble.
> 
> Maybe I can get rumbled on for mentioning an old song
> in this thread! "Look through any window, yah, what
> ...



Yay, exactly!!


----------



## mango (Jan 15, 2011)

*First I get my name in the phone book and now I'm on your ass. 
You know, I'll bet more people see that than the phone book!



*


----------



## imfree (Jan 15, 2011)

mango said:


> *First I get my name in the phone book and now I'm on your ass.
> You know, I'll bet more people see that than the phone book!
> 
> 
> ...



'Bout time someone woke up this thread. Let's rumble and rock so hard that Hyde Park gets jealous! Oh, what the hell, let's go Thermonuclear, EMP, and make lot'sa noise!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

"lol umad bro?"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

u jelli ?


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Jan 15, 2011)

Sarah Palin ,Jesus and Glen Beck walk into a bar.....They belly up to the bar where Glen orders them all a round of beverages..He Shouts 'Hey Jackass' give us some beers...Sarah laughing slaps Glen on the back..Oh that Jackass..this continues all night with Glen and Sarah getting plastered but the Son of Man is visibly distraught at his companions drunkenness and the way the they have been treating the bartender with their Jackass taunts...Jesus then quietly calls the bartender over and says my child you do not have to take these insults,you are a worthy man...the bartender smiles at Jesus and says "its okay Jesus ,_Hee-Haw Hee-Haw's_ calls me that..........'

Okay that should kill this thread as dead as a Cuban exile fighter at the Bay of Pigs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

So this is all you have to say?


----------



## imfree (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd rumble with ya' TW, but I'm afraid that if I did, you'd disappear again!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 18, 2011)

Dilligaf?............

And my fav fail pic:


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2011)

Nobody move, or the ChiaHead gets it!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idHDB0KcNlI

*Now this was an inspired post.


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 11, 2011)

so how do you feel about the situation in palestine?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 12, 2011)

"I'm a nice guy"

GO LARP

NO U

Should be added to the database.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 12, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> "I'm a nice guy"
> 
> GO LARP
> 
> ...



hahahaha, this just made my night. I think I can go to bed happy now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2011)

I R 1 R U?

your a big poopy head


----------



## mango (Feb 27, 2011)

*I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen.


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

mango said:


> *I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen.
> 
> 
> *




Charlie Sheen is a big poopy head, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm back for bad...

Anyone wanna rumble?


----------



## imfree (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's rumble!!! It's been too quiet in here for too long! They might even have to move this one to Hyde Park, now!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

HYDE PARK?!?
*is speechless*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems like this forum got a peaceful place, nowadays...


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 5, 2012)

"Is that a Nazi symbol in your signature?"


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2012)

When you're a Jet, you're a Jet all the way from your last cigarette, to your last dying day . . . . . . 

I think we should have a dance off - rumble fight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2012)

Saturday Night Fever style, eh?


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2012)

Timberwolf said:


> Saturday Night Fever style, eh?



If you want to dance off in my gang, you have got to be a Jet - keep it cool man. The Sharks may have looser standards. They may okay a John Travolta white polyester suit with a black shirt. Of course if the Bee Gees are going to sing, I'll be mooning after them, so dress code is irrelevant.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna jettison that idea...


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2012)

_You've received an infraction. _


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sometimes ASCII art just says it all...

....................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2012)

Your mum goes to the chippy in her slippers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2012)

That's a slippery slope you're heading to...


----------

